# [LPF] Beggar's Belief



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

Delve once again into the torrential onslaught of adventure that is living EnWorld!  As another hapless party of adventurers attempt to survive the evil machination of the nefarious Aldern Foxglove!  Will the devious devil of a DM add to his tally of scalps, or will the heroes prevail?!

Judge: To be determined.
DM: Aldern Foxglove

Heroes:
Ariel Esimae: Human 1st Level Cleric
Fester: Aasimar 1st Level Blight Druid
Megan Fairchild: Half Elf 1st Level Rogue
The Venza Guardian: Human 1st Level Fighter

This post will keep track of treasure and XP earned, the next will start the adventure.

[sblock=XP]
*Encounter 1: Pesh Pushers = 202 XP each
Encounter 2: Pesh Lab = 300 XP each (200 XP added due to increased difficulty of previous encounTer because of Pesh)
* 

```
Ariel Esimae: 502 XP
            Fester: 502 XP
   Megan Fairchild: 502 XP
The Venza Guardian: 502 XP
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
*Encounter 1 and 2*

```
Total Value = 1529gp and 4cp
Individual Share = 382gp and 2sp 6cp

Shipelli

MW Studded Leather Armor (small) 175gp, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 4 
200gp, Formula Book 200gp, Alchemist's Fire x 2 40gp, Antitoxin 50gp,  
Alchemical Grease x 3 15gp, 7gp

Danthro

MW Aklys 305gp, MW Chainshirt 250gp, Pesh x 2 40gp, 4cp.

Pesh Addicts

Club x 5, Studded Leather Armor x 5 125gp, Dagger x 10 20gp, 
Pesh x 5 100gp         

Sack
Pesh x 5 100gp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Rules]


In combat you must post your action within 24 hours of your turn   coming up.  If 24 hours pass then you are considered to be delaying  and  will be moved down the initiative order, this may happen multiple   times. However, it will be relaxed slightly over the holiday period.


You   may post actions out of initiative order if you are reasonably sure   nothing up before your turn will effect your actions, your actions will   still take place on your initiative count.  If your actions are   invalidated you will be expected to post a new set.


If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the   date of your last post.


If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.  This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

"Follow me, I've got a little boat we can uses, she don't look like much, but she's water tight and will do the job.  Now for those of you as didn't hear before I'll tell you a little  about the creature hounding me...  It's a Leprechaun, now I know that  conjures up images of friendly little fellows in green suits, but don't you believe it.  The creature can be invisible at will and uses illusions all the time, for the last few years The Copper Eels - that was the  name of my old adventuring party - have not been able to believe their  own eyes. One of my former comrades was framed for murder and the other two committed suicide.  I've lost everything and been reduced to the wretched  state you see me in now..."  He rasps as he hobbles out of the tavern and down the dock.

"I just want to be rid of the creature.  Yes we took its treasure,  nearly a decade ago, but that's what adventurers do.  We took the treasure after we were attacked and thought nothing more of it. But then he came after us - calls himself Stump - and he's taken far more back from us over the years.  But now  I've managed to find his lair it's on the Vega Island, the one with that burnt out old mansion that they can't decide who the rightful owners is - arguing with lawyers and judges and the like no doubt.  Or rather its underneath it, in the cellars and that." Knesh continues as he leads you to a disreputable looking old rowboat, oft patched and grimy, but floating well enough.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Megan hops into the boat.

"You coming with us to the island old man? And what do you want us to bring back as proof that Stump is taken care of?"

OOC: I assume Vega Island and the old mansion is fairely well known w/out us needing to ask for directions?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

"Oh I'm coming with you, I won't go down but I'll stay with the boat make sure you've got a way back.  Besides I won't believe he's dead until I've given the body a good prod, he's fooled me before, let me think I was free for a whole month..."  Knesh says, clambering into the boat.

[sblock=Vega Island]
You can knowledge local on it, but its not really common Knowledge so you will need ranks.  Knesh is going to guide you there so no need to roll for location.[/sblock]

[sblock=VVilhem]Can you please put OOC comments in either sblocks or ooc blocks? Just looks neater to me.  To do so type [ sblock=Topic ]Blahblahbla Yakkityshmakity[ /sblock ] without the spaces at the beginning and end of the brackets, or [ ooc ] Something short. [ /ooc ].[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]This is the part where I wished I had invested in some knowledges. Oh well...[/sblock]

"Let's go then!" Megan turns to her companions, "You guys coming?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

Ariel makes her way slowly towards the dock to meet up with the others at the boat.  Having taken time to change into armor she is running late, but expects that a few extra moments won't make a difference.

With her heavy load she is not too keen on running, she will arrive when she arrives.  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 22, 2011)

Fester quietly observes his new companions and decides that he is in good company.  He glances at Ariel and says:

It is great to have an expert in spiritual matters on an expedition like this one.  

Fester then attemps to regale his companions on what if anything he knows about Leperchauns.  Their habits, offensive/defensive characteristics, etc.

[sblock=out of town]Unfortunately, I will be out of town next week for three days, but I should be back by Friday.[/sblock]

[sblock=Know Direction] After Fester ends his briefing on Lepercauns, he will cast know direction to ascertain what direction the boat is moving in just out of curiousity.[/sblock]

[sblock=Guidance] When they arrive on Vega Island, Fester intends to spam Guidance on his companions and himself.  Except for when combat breaks out.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel has her thumbs hitched into the straps of her backpack as she  plods along, the scale plates of her armor clinking and scraping as she  arrives at the dock.

"May Her blessings be upon you.  I am not sure how  much spiritual knowledge I can teach, as the Goddess of Justice is more  of a martial order.  We believe in defending the innocent and helpless."

She offers her hand, "I am Ariel Esimae.  You are?"

After an introduction with Fester she will look to the half-elven Megan and the masked Guardian to see if they will be polite or not.
[sblock=OOC]If we are playing that way on the Guidance Orisons, Ariel can split the load or spam Resistance Orisons.

BTW, Walking Dad doesn't post on weekends.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

Fester finds he can recall nothing of note about Leprechauns, certainly nothing beyond what Knesh has told him.

Once everyone is aboard the beggar unties a frayed rope and begins to row towards the Roses districts.  Eventually he turns into a wide channel between the two upper class districts and rows for another five minutes until a small Island comes into sight.  It rises some ten feet from the water and there is a large burnt out structure atop it, clearly once a large mansion with outbuildings.  Now it merely a charred ruin with nothing of its roof left intact and most of the walls tumbled down to strew the Island with rubble.

Knesh rows up and pulls into a stretch of rocky shoreline.  As you approach you see fins slicing lazily through the water all around the Island.  But nothing approaches to bother the boat and Knesh is able to get the boat up onto a shallow ledge where getting out will barely get your boots wet.

"Well here is where I leave you, you should find a heavy reinforced trapdoor he's holing up somewhere down there.  Please, please, don't let him bamboozle you remember he is a master of deception."  The beggar pleads.

[SBLOCK=feggs02]
No problem always cool if you let me know in advance, try to knock up a basic guide as to how you would like me to NPC Fester in combat if you would.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 22, 2011)

"Ariel Esimae? I am Megan Fairchild. Hope we survive long enough to really get to known each other." The half-elf sticks out her hand and shakes the assimar's. "You mentioned that you worship the Goddess of Justice, would she be one of the Venzan gods?"

As the island slowly comes into view, Megan asks her companions, "I can stealth ahead and act as a scout. What do you guys think?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Map of Island, obviously you cannot see thing like the trapdoor so they are not shown.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 22, 2011)

[sblock=Ariel] Since Resistance and Guidance stack, lets go ahead and spam both of them. We can exclude the rogue when she is out of range doing her scouting. This tactic may spoil an element of surprise, but I dont think there will be much of an opportuity for getting the drop on the Lepercaun at least.[/sblock]

Fester turns to Megan and relipes:

By all means Megan, take a look around. Perhaps we could stand outside the ruins and wait for her to come back. At the first sign of trouble just give us a shout.










*OOC:*


If everyone agrees to wait outside, then Fester will carefully observe his surroundings in between castings of Guidance while they wait for Megan to return.















*OOC:*


 By the Way that dice roll is my perception check


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 23, 2011)

"Alright, I am off. No worries, I won't be far." 









*OOC:*


What is the light condition in the mansion?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

The Vega Mansion is an utter ruin, with few walls of what was once obviously a multi-storied building extending past ground floor level now, everything is blackened with years old char.









*OOC:*


Perception checks please.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 23, 2011)

Fester listen carefully and examines his surroundings


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 23, 2011)

Megan looks around with her crossbow in hand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

*--- Back at the dock ---*

Ariel acknowledges Morgan's greeting and answers, "She is not a patron deity of Venza, but is more well known in the countryside."

She hands her pack to one of the others on board as she climbs in, taking it back once she is settled.  She stays low in the boat, since she doesn't think she can swim very well in her armor and would rather not try.


*--- At Vega Island ---*

Ariel stays near the boat landing, not being very stealthy.  Looking around she is alert with her shield on her arm and a javelin in hand.

Perception (1d20+5=25)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

The keen eared party members hear a numbers of curses, followed by running feet approaching them from around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]Right if we could hold in place for a bit folks, I need to have a chat with WD before we progress.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 23, 2011)

Hearing the approaching noise, Megan quickly hides herself in the nearby shrubbery.









*OOC:*


Can I use the Stealth roll that I rolled earlier?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=VVilhem]Sure, we will just assume you were moving stealthily forward through the bushes and pause upon hearing the noise.  That's fine.[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 23, 2011)

Fester's ears twitch upon hearing the approaching group.  He carefully pulls out a dart and prepares to use it in case circumstances require it.

He does not hear that Megan is in any trouble, so he will simply stand his ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2011)

*--- Back at the dock ---*

The Venza Guardian acknowledges Morgan's greeting and answers: "Well met. I'm sorry, but for non-nefarious reasons I'm unable to tell you my real name. But know that my my intentions are noble and my heart is pure."

During the trip, he stays low in the boat, not wanting to risk loosing his custom made shield beneath the waves.


*--- At Vega Island ---*

Guardin stays back with the others, making a mental notice that he should train how to move unnoticed one day.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry everyone, the viral warning and my slow weekend online connection wrecked havoc with my posting schedule. Will finalize skills and equipment tomorrow, but I'm sure neither will affect Guardian's perception check.

The Venza Guardian

Character is not yet finished in the wiki, but soon![/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Suddenly the Venzan Guardian comes racing around the corner! He has a sack floating a few inches from his hand, and turns to the group grinning.  The sack is hurled forward and lands just before the boat.

The Venzan Guardian then hops round the corner and vanishes, as a voice speaks from thin air.

"Welcome te me Island chumps, the newest home that I claim as Stump's!  I've taken the libertee - because I'm so witty - of organizin' a welcomin' commitee.  Now scum and scum can fight it out, and leave the world a better place I 'ave no doubt!"

As the leprechaun finishes a group of grimy red eyed men come racing around the corner.  They bellow as one upon seeing the group - especially The distinctively dressed Guardian - and a particularly nefarious looking fellow with a snub nose cries, "The pesh!" pointing to the sack.









*OOC:*


Please roll init. But note that combat is not inevitable you can try to disuade them you will just have to be very convincing...







[sblock=Pesh]Pesh for those of you who are not aware is a drug common in Venza, it is illegal and very valuable.  Knowledge Nature or Local might tell you more.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC 10]
There were several small differences between The Guardian standing next to you and the one that just vanished, but all in all it was a good likeness....[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel is not sure what to make of the Guardian impostor, but he is gone leaving some crazed drug users.  Not really familiar with pesh, she is not too understanding of those addicted.  She sees it as a choice, once made the users must pay the consequence of the addiction. If they resort to violence, then justice must be served.

She calls out, "Hold! We have nothing for you.  If you want the sack, you may take it. Quick Guardian! Toss it back to them."

[sblock=Rolls]Yep, here's the balancing, a 2 & 5. 
Initiative (1d20+2=4); 
If needed, but it is probably not good enough without Aid Another Actions: Diplomacy (1d20+8=13); Oh, forgot +1 from Guidance, so 14.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

"What the hell is your game?  This is our turf, and that's our Pesh!  think you can run in and make feck with us?"  One disheveled thug growls his eyes wild.

[sblock=Holding back on the throttle]
I'm going to give it say eight hours or so to give anyone who wishes to a chance to make diplomatic efforts, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 24, 2011)

Begging Your Pardon, my good man but Stump took all of our Pesh.  Additionally, Stump has a whole crop of pesh.  What say we work together and go get you some from Stump?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Guardian looks at the advancing drug dealers.
"Hey, it was a prank, nothing serious. I'm a performer. Look at my silly outfit."
He says, trying to get an advantage from his unusual clothing.

[sblock=OOC]
Skills are chosen, but the math is not ready. Had my equipment finished until my computer ate it 

(Bluff would be 13, because he has one rank in it.)

The Venza Guardian

Character is not yet finished in the wiki, but soon![/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 24, 2011)

Megan stands up from where she was hidden, her crossbow NOT pointing at the ruffians.

"Fighting would only lead to unnecessary tragedy. What say you get your pesh and we all walk away from this?









*OOC:*


Just made the DC10 aid another, whew.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

"So your story is that you got in a row boat and came to a deserted island, stole our Pesh as a prank, except that a Stump did it?"  The snub nosed man asks his words dripping with scorn.  The others snigger smacking crude clubs against their palms in menacing fashion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

Ariel is beginning to believe these criminals should be brought to justice, even if that means sending them to their makers if they won't listen to reason.  But if they had this Pesh stolen by the leprechaun, they are as much a victim, so she continues to try words instead.

She replies in a tone that is friendly, "If this sack contains your Pesh, then it has been misplaced by an impostor that is running around on this island.  We just stepped off the boat this moment and have not had time to leave the landing area, let alone find you and your Pesh."

"I will respectfully ask you one more time to go in peace.  If you attack us, I will burn the bag and its contents.  My Goddess has granted me the power of fire and I will cleanse the evil if necessary.  The choice is yours."

[sblock=OOC]She will ready a Fire Bolt at the bag if they move to attack.

So are all of you rolling Aid Anothers?  If that was the case, then we have a result of 20.  But I think Fester went with Bluff so maybe only 18.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 24, 2011)

Megan has no more words for these thugs, she quickly moves to her companions' sides (behind the Guardian preferably) and readies her crossbow.









*OOC:*


I can't tell what Fester's roll is for. His bluff is 3 and his diplomacy is 5, but his roll was +4. If it's diplomacy, then we should at least have a 20.

That's an init roll, btw.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

"You ain't burning nothing.  Give us the pesh and get the hell of our Island and we'll let you live.  And don't try anything funny again.  And if any of you so much as breath a word about our lab, I'll take pleasure in tracking you down and shoving my sword right up your arse!"  Snub nose growls.

[sblock=VVilhem]They did not appear to have seen Megan jsut so you know.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

Ariel says to the Venzan Guardian softly, "Are you going to throw it back to them?"

To Ariel it would appear that talking is not going to solve the problem.  Someone either needs to throw the sack back or initiate hostilities, but she makes no move to do either unless these miscreants make her carry out her threat to fire bolt their sack.
[sblock=OOC]She will keep a readied Fire Bolt aimed at the bag if they move to attack, if the VG doesn't pick up the sack. However I am not sure that action is allowed, dunno.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 24, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "You ain't burning nothing.  Give us the pesh and get the hell of our Island and we'll let you live.  And don't try anything funny again.  And if any of you so much as breath a word about our lab, I'll take pleasure in tracking you down and shoving my sword right up your arse!"  Snub nose growls.
> 
> [sblock=VVilhem]They did not appear to have seen Megan jsut so you know.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


Ah, if that's the case...







Megan aims at the snub nose leader and squeezes the trigger.









*OOC:*


Sigh...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

"Right smash the crud out of them boys, the sharks will eat well today!"  Snub nose bellows as the bolt pings off his armor.









*OOC:*


Roll Init!







[sblock=Initiative]
I generally give folks a few hours to roll init themselves then roll for all those who have not.  Please try to stick roughly to the order I will post who is up next and who follows them in each of my posts.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Venza Guardian's initiative roll below.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am out of town tomorrow for a few days.







[sblock=Strategy]If combat breaks out with these specimens, then I will throw my darts at them. If I have to melee, then I will use my mwk sickle. If I get into trouble, then I will cast cause fear as a defensive measure and then withdraw. If I discover these guys to be illusions, then I will spam guidance on anyone who does not know they are illusions.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I will try to get up early and perhaps post in the morning, so that will reduce the time that I am gone.















*OOC:*


My roll was supposed to be Diplomacy, but with guidance it would have been a +6.  I was in a hurry this morning.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we get an updated map with everyone's positions? Aldern, will you post everyone's init so we're all on the same page? I believe Fester is going first, then Megan. Thanks!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2011)

Ariel sees hostilities are inevitable and decides that burning the sack will do no good at this point, "When words fail, the diplomacy of steel must prevail. So says She."

Initiative (1d20+2=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=Map]Sorry for the delay decided the blown up version of part of the big map looked too shoddy and having to frankenstein one together. Nearly finished half hour or so i imagine.[/sblock]

[sblock=VVilhem]I don't do it quite like that I post the next two people who are up to try and keep things in closer to init order.  Has worked very well in my other games so I'm sticking with that.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Megan's bolt takes the pesh dealers by surprise, and she is the quickest to recover!









*OOC:*


Megan is up!







[sblock=Avatars]Delayed a little more than I anticipated because I forgot the need to make up Avatars, need an image for Fester.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where are the baddies?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


They are.... um, nothing to see here, ah...   2 minutes, can't believe I did that!


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 25, 2011)

Not easily deterred, Megan quickly drops her crossbow, whips out a dog slicer (move action), and attempts to stab thug 1.









*OOC:*


I imagine the square directly above Megan is difficult terrain? if not, Megan would 5-step up there.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Megan's blade cut's into the thug between his shoulder blades and sends gore spraying forth.  But he barely seems to notice the wound and she can see that his eyes are vague and distant evidently clouded by the drug which shrouds him from pain.

With a snarl the snub nosed leader produces an odd weapon attached to a length of chain - it looks like a strangely shaped club.  With ease that speaks of expertise he spins the thing and sends it flying out to Megan from her feet.









*OOC:*


Megan is prone.
Ariel is up!
Followed by Captain Venza.







[sblock=WTF?]
You are doing full damage, but these guys don't seem to feel it properly.  In much the same way someone on meth can take damage without noticing it.  In game mechanics this is temporary HP, the benefit of pesh, but they are also suffering from significant drawbacks from the drug.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Having seen the leaders expertise and reach, the Venza Guardian approaches very carefully, shield in hand.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

Full defense
5ft step to C8

The Venza Guardian

RL and server connection issues delayed finishing the sheet. Will work on it just after this post.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

Ariel is concerned that Megan is tripped already and in mortal danger. "Guardian, you better have at them."

She moves to her left and flings the javelin in her hand at the wounded thug. She pulls out another javelin.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft-step to A-8 & Talking
*Standard Action:*  Ranged attack on Thug 1
Javelin (1d20+3=19, 1d6+2=7) Doesn't include -4 for throwing into melee, but includes Point Blank Shot.
*Move Action:* Draw Javelin
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Ariel's javelin takes the thug in the stomach, and he stares at it dimly blood burbling from between his lips.  But he still stands astonishingly.  Fester flings a dart which goes wide of the mark skittering across the stone.

The thugs shamble into motion in the drug induced obliviousness offering up chances to strike from both The Guardian and Megan.  They smash at Megan, Ariel, and the masked Guardian with their clubs putting a great deal of power into their strikes, but very little precision.  Megan rolls aside from the blow against her, and Ariel makes a tiny side step easily avoiding the club, and the Guardian interposes his shield.









*OOC:*


Megan, Ariel, and Cap Venza can take attacks of opportunity.
Megan is up! But prone (attack of opportunity at -4 to hit)


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


14 points of dmg later and he's still standing? Megan needs to get in on this pesh business!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well you will be acquiring a lot of Pesh in all probability...  It give 15 temp hp and -4 Dex, -4 Wis.  It also has a chance of addiction - which is bad.   I'm trying to play them very stupid, but I'll be bringing up increasing their CR with the other judges, as I think its probably warranted.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 26, 2011)

Megan wasn't expecting the chain and therefore was caught completely by surprise when she fell. She quickly composed her wits and slashes at the thug who stumbled away from her to attack her friends.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 26, 2011)

"This is bad," Megan thought, "I gotta find a way to get up safely."

She attempted to roll away acrobatically towards her friends without giving the thug a chance to bash her brains out. (moves 5 ft to blank 7)









*OOC:*


Wow this is atrocious. Might be the end of Megan...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

The thug fails to take advantage of Megan's escape his club thumping down beside her.  

Snub nose curses his men, "Useless all of you!  You better do some damage or that's the last taste of the cactus you'll be getting from my bleeding lab!" With a jerk he pulls his odd weapon back to him and this time hurls it at the masked guardian's legs.  But the masked man simply drops his shield deflecting the aklys.









*OOC:*


Ariel is up!
Followed by Cap Venza.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

The Venza Guardian takes wide swings with his shield, all obvious misses, but surprises his enemy with a hard right hook using his cestus.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

Full attack addict 1

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

The masked man's cestus smacks into the thugs chin and finally the pain of his injuries reaches his dulled mind. He drops down dead with only a surprised sounding, "Huh?"

Fester casts cause fear upon the snub nosed leader, hoping to make things easier.  The man's eyes widen in terror and he begins to shriek alarmingly cowering.

Seemingly oblivious to their leaders terror the remaining thugs strike out at the Venzan Guardian and Ariel.  But once again their attacks favor power over precision and are easily fended off.









*OOC:*


Megan is up! But prone.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 27, 2011)

Megan will stand up (take an Aoo), 5-foot to A6, attack thug 3 while flanking with Ariel.









*OOC:*


I give up. Not a good pbp day.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


This actually takes place before Thug 3 moved from B-6. And before Megan's move.  But with her miss it doesn't matter. 






Ariel moves away from the drug-crazed thug that still has her other javelin in his gut, saying, "Hang on Megan, I can help you. Fester, can you help me gang up on this one? Let's try to flank him."

She flings the javelin in her hand at the nearest thug not engaged in melee combat yet, seeing the spear pierce him for a minor wound that doesn't appear to affect his addled brain. She draws her scimitar.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft-step 1SQ West & Talking
*Standard Action:*  Ranged attack on Thug 3
Javelin (1d20+3=19, 1d6+2=5)
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

The thugs glances in mild surprise at the javelin jutting from his shoulder and knocks it free with his club, blood gushes from the wound, but in his torpor he seems to barely consider it.

He swings at Megan as she rises and catches her with his club upon the jaw snapping her head back painfully.

The snub nosed leader then turns and flees screaming blue murder, "Spiders with knives, no mummy no, don't eat them they'll tear out of you ears!"









*OOC:*


Megan takes 7 damage! Ouch!
Ariel is up!
Followed by Adam West .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did Megan still get her move? Or is she down and dying?






Ariel slices at the thug with her curved blade, "Fight me you cretin! Guardian, we need help with this one now!"

She moves to stay next to the wounded half-elf.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft-step 1SQ North, if Megan was able to move to A-6
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Thug3; Scimitar (1d20+2=11,  1d6+1=4)
*Move Action:* None
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks to Megan behind him distracting the pesh addled thug Ariel's scimiatr rakes across his chest leaving a long angry gash!









*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!
Followed by Fester.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


After striking, Ariel moved with 5ft step.  Since the grid stops at Column A, the would be -A next?

In any case Ariel moved to the square (that contains the "7") vacated by Megan to stay next to her to set up the Guardian's flanking and let Fester flank as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

The Venza Guardian attacks, but it is more style than substance, his daring fist blöows and wild shild swings.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

5feet step to B7
Full attack addict 3

Rolls don't include possible flanking bonus

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks to the distraction provided by Ariel at his back The Guardian manages to just connect with the thug between them, but still the drug dulled fool stands somehow.

Fester reluctantly draws his sickle and steps up to flank with Megan, but his flashing blade is deflected by the man's leather armor.

The pesh addicts swing at The Guardian and Fester with their dull eyes slow to follow their powerful blows.  The guardian takes a club to the knee and feel pain flare!  Fester's armor absorbs the impact of the blow that almost catches him.









*OOC:*


Megan is up!
Followed by Ariel.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 27, 2011)

Her head throbbing, Megan slashes at the enemy in front of her.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Megan finally deals the addict a wound he cannot ignore, neatly slitting his throat!









*OOC:*


Ariel is up!
Followed by Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

*Maybe no internet connection this weekend*





The blow staggered the Venza Guardian more than he thought, his attacks clumsy and uncoordinated.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 8/12

5feet step to C6 or C8 (hoping one of it will be a flanking position after Ariel's move)
Full attack addict 2

Rolls don't include possible flanking bonus (will not hit anyway   )

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, Ariel will set up the flanking. Guardian can be at C6






Ariel moves in to begin delivering justice to the last crazed thug.  However, she trips on the body of recently departed and almost drops the curved blade, "Urp, hold on there!  Phew, didn't drop it, thanks to Her."

She manages to get to the side of the thug, but spent all her time fumbling with her scimitar and balance, unable to strike.  The cleric is just happy she didn't cut herself.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to C8, via B9 to avoid AoO
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Thug2; Scimitar (1d20+2=3,  1d6+1=6); Miss

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

Fester moves around to the addicts far side to set up a flank for Megan and swings his sickle, but the force of his blow is not quite sufficient to penetrate the man's leather armor.

In return the thug lashes out at Ariel smashing her left forearm with his club.









*OOC:*


Ariek takes 3 damage.
megan is up!
Followed by Ariel.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 28, 2011)

Megan quickly moves to B7 to flank with Fester against the last thug.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

But this time Megan's blade snags on the leather armor.









*OOC:*


Ariel is up!
Followed by Tony Starke.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good morning guys!  I see that you are a little bit bunged up, buteveryone is doing well.  At any rate I am back from my trip.  I thank you guys for taking good care of Fester and each other while I was away.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Glad to have you back feggs02.  Used a your Cuase Fear to make the leader flee btw - just in case you missed it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

The Venza Guardian is finally able to make another solid hit with his cestus, distracting the addict with his shield.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 8/12

Full attack addict 2

Rolls don't include possible flanking bonus.

Not sure if I will be able to post on this weekend.

[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


In case my turn comes during the day while I am at work, I will post now.







Fester tries to inspire his comrades by humming the national anthym which hopefully isn't a drinking song. He continues to flank with Megan. He swings his sickle hoping to catch a major artery within this dim-witted miscreant too dulled to know that the day is lost.









*OOC:*


Flanking Bonus Not Added In.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

Ariel grunts from the blow she received gritting her teeth while saying, "Hang in there we almost have him."

Despite the impact on her forearm, she slices low in return, cutting the thug in the thigh.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Thug2; Scimitar Flanking (1d20+4=20,  1d6+1=5)
*Move Action:* None unless he falls[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 6
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

The thug reels as he takes blows from every side, but still he remains on hsi feet and smashes at Fester with his club, but despite his ignoring them his injuries slow his progress and the blight druid easily avoids the clumsy cudgel.









*OOC:*


The PCs are up!
Bash away!


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 28, 2011)

Megan tries to finish the last enemy off...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

Megan's dog slicer cuts into the addict...









*OOC:*


12 hits VVilhelm, damage?


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please see dmg above


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

Megan digs her blade into the tender flesh of the thugs kidneys and drops his lifeless to the floor covering her blade in gore.









*OOC:*


Victory!







[SBLOCK=XP]
Total = 805 XP*
Individual = 202 XP*
These amounts may increase I'm checking if its okay to increase the CR because of the Pesh effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
Total Value = 247gp
Individual Share = 61gp 7sp 5cp

Club x 3, Studded Leather x 3 75gp, Dagger x 6 12gp, Pesh x 8 160gp (Includes contents of sack).[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 28, 2011)

"Argh my head..." moans Megan, "Ariel, can you help me out with this before we proceed?"









*OOC:*


2/9 hp


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 28, 2011)

Megan will also take the time to retrieve her crossbow and reload it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2011)

Ariel sees the wounds of her comrades in arms and closes her eyes in prayer and concentration, "Helina preserve us."

A wave of positive divine energy radiates from around her, healing everyone.  Ariel cleans and puts her scimitar away and gathers her javelins back up cleaning them ans well. She keeps one in hand and then moves to look where the leader ran off to, "Pretty soon Fester's fear might wear off and the leader of these mendicants might return."

Channel Positive Energy (1d6=5)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fester immediately petitions the great beyond for the immortal souls of these addicts.  He administers first aid to each of them and pours a little water down their throats.

Once fester has done what he can to help these thugs, he reaches both arms into the air to draw natural engergies into his body.

Lord of the furthest reaches of the netherworld, grant us the divine wisdom to protect what is ours so that we may use it to follow your will.

Fester then touches each of his companions.









*OOC:*


Fester administers first aid to each of the three thugs in order to stabilize them.  He then casts guidance on all party members including himself.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fester pulls out his wand of Jump and offers a charge to Megan if she wants to jump onto a high branch of the tree in A-4 and take a look around. Perhaps she will see the leader or something else of interest.

If she is reluctant, then Fester will use the wand on himself.









*OOC:*


Jump: +10 to acrobatics checks for 10 rounds. Perhaps she can take 10 to jump up there then we can try to catch her and soften her fall when she jumps down. Or better yet pile the two dead fallen thugs around the tree so she can land on them to soften her fall.















*OOC:*


Dont forget to use guidance: +1 to a single skill check, attack roll, or savings throw.















*OOC:*


I think we should also question thug #3 throughly before moving on.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 29, 2011)

Megan accepts the offer and jumps...

What does she see if she makes it up there?









*OOC:*


To save time, you guys can start questioning the thug 3, if he's still alive.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

Fester is able to stabalize only one of the men before their injuries finish them, but the man will clearly need substantial healing before he can return to consciousness.

The trees are too low lying, gnarled and scrawny to realistically offer the kind of desired elevation, but Megan is able to bound high enough up the wall to scramble atop it.  The walls block most things from view, but she can see make out a narrow plume of black smoke rising and what looks like a crude tarp room ahead.









*OOC:*


See the arrow.


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 29, 2011)

"I didn't see much, even visibility up there is pretty poor." Reports Megan, "But I did spot a narrow plume of black smoke rising and what looks like a crude tarp room not far from here. I wager that's where the lab and that jerk went. He might have more of his boys around, we should proceed with caution. Shall we?"









*OOC:*


To Aldern: What is the lighting condition in the mansion?














*OOC:*


To Everyone Else: Marching order? I volunteer Megan to go up front since she has low-light vision and a good perception. I am going to roll a few perceptions to speed things up.














*OOC:*


Please take that as a 16 and a 12. Sigh...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

The mansion's interior is bathed in sunlight, being for the most part entirely roofless light should be no real issue.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fester prefers to take up the rear position from which he will try to observe anything occurring to their rear.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

The group hear a dull boom followed by a piercing shriek coming from up ahead.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

Ariel agrees, "Sounds fine I will follow behind the Guardian, third in line or side beside him.  There doesn't appear to be a reason to go single file all of the time."

As they move a little ways in, she suggests, "We might want to explore to the north of here first before proceeding. We would not like to be surprised by the gang leader coming at us from behind."

She keeps a wary eye out for trouble, looking in all directions.

Perception (1d20+5=20)

[sblock=Map]We are at teh green area.  Yellow circle is the area she is referring to.





[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 30, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> The group hear a dull boom followed by a piercing shriek coming from up ahead.



"Sounds like fate compels us in that direction," points Megan towards the East, where the scream comes from, "unless everyone else want to check up North first?"









*OOC:*


Let's have a quick vote to pick directions. Strategy says we go North first, but the scream is coming from the East, so I say we go there first (please clarify where the scream is coming from if I am mistaken)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The scream came from the east, and fits the area with the tarp roof. When you say to the north can you specify within our without of the walls.[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fester contemplates these recent events, and replies:  This may be some kind of trick or trap.  I think that if we do go east then we should not rush in.  Perhaps we should simply stand our ground and see what happens next if anything at all.  

Fester shouts: 

Who goes there??? Are you friend or foe?  Show yourself!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

Ariel agrees with Fester, "I concur, no need to rush.  We are expecting there to be trickery on this island and it would be prudent to not rush head long into it."

She asks Megan, "If no one answers his shout, perhaps you can scout out the area over there and then report back if you find something.  We can stay right here and wait."

Over there as she gestures, refers to the ruins north of where they are standing.
[sblock=OOC]I am voting to stay and check out the area north, inside the walls.  Megan already looked that way from some elevation, but this is just to be sure.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Jan 31, 2011)

"Alright, I'll check out the North. If you here me scream, it'll bloody real."

Megan readies her crossbow and creeps northward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

The Venza Guardian moves with the others. Fighting some drug addicts/dealers is like a dream come true.

[sblock=OOC]
AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

The area to the north proves to contain nothing but charred ruins so the group heads on to the east.  A first glimpse reveals an arreay of tables covered in strange glass apparatus.  

The corpse of snub nose lies upon the ground between two men and a halfling wearing goggles stands smiling nervously at you - evidently waiting.

"Um hello? Ah, you've just done me a big favor I, ah, that is we really don't need to fight do we.  I'm Andro Shippeli, alchemist."

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay, this can be either for the group or for Megan scouting ahead.  If you wish to take a course of action that skips the talking just let me know and I can edit a necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 1, 2011)

What favor did we do you Andro?  Tell us why you are here and how you got here.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 1, 2011)

Megan points her crossbow away from the halfing and his men but does not relax her stance. For now she'll let Andro explains himself.








*OOC:*



Good job on skipping the North part, Aldern. A lot of pbp DMs don't understand that they have to keep the story moving, stalling their games over trivial details. I think the pace so far is great. Keep it up!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

The halfling smiles and exhales nervously, "Well you see Danthro here," he gestures at the corpse, "has been riding me and my talents for months.  With his bully boys at his back and that blasted chain taking him on would have been too dangerous for someone as cautious as myself.  But when he ran up alone screaming for his mother.  Well suddenly the boys here weren't so impressed and I took my chance. So ah, what is it exactly that you want?."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

Ariel eyes the halfling with suspicion, "So you took revenge and murdered him.  I see justice is served then since you saved us the trouble of finding him.  His boys, as you say, were pumped on pesh and pretty ghastly so I can see why you avoided trouble.  What was this chain you mentioned?"

After hearing the answer to that curious question she will continue, "We were looking for someone and did not expect to find these thugs here at all, but rather a short tricky fellow.  So tell me, on your honor if you please, what is that you do here with this equipment?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry busy day a work and had to wait until tonight to post.

Diplomacy (1d20+8=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

Andro blinks, "I refine pesh... I mean its not really harmful, its just slightly illegal.  I'm also working on some variants which make use of more local flora. There's this seaweed paste I'm working on that's very promising... But, ah, I've never hurt anyone," he glances at the corpse, "who did not deserve it and more.  My product is pure and clean and though violent men favor it, it does not cause violence its just a little bit of pleasure. Nothing wrong with that right? A fellows get to make a living. I mean you didn't come here to mess with little old me surely, people like you I'm sure you ahve important business.  maybe I can help you, yeah!"


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


The rolls keep getting worse and worse. What is going on!?







"I see no reason to quarrel with this halfling and his business," says Megan to his companions, "but on this island does live a very dangerous creature that our employer wishes to put to rest. If you can aid us in this quest, we can see to it that the pesh lab stay hidden from the ears of local authorities..."









*OOC:*


What if this halfling is the illusionist? Do you roll will saves for us when we interact with him?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

"Oh, well that sounds fair enough.  So we have a deal then I help you, you leave me be and, ah, don't go mentioning my little lab to the authorities?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

Ariel puts a hand on Megan's shoulder, "Not so fast. Her justice would frown upon such a deal.  For Her to grant an exception, she would need much more reason."

"Mister Shippeli, you have yet to say what assistance you can provide. And you mentioned something about Danthro's blasted chain and I am waiting for an answer about that too.  You a little too smooth talking, so you had best start explaining more before I will agree to any such deal."
 
Ariel is a good and lawful acolyte and criminals are not someone she makes deals with, but rather would see they are stopped and locked away.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

"The chain?  Its just that weapon of his, yes?  Its got a sort of nobbly bit on the end... And well if I told you what I can tell you I'd hardly have a bargaining position remaining now would I? And lets be honest none of us want a battle do we?  Nasty bloody things and chemical burns aren't fun... And of course feel free to take Danthro's stuff if we reach a deal, it should be worth something..." Shippeli says apologetically, gritting his teeth in worry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

The Venza Guardian stares at the drug maker and his own companions in befuddlement. _Are they going to make a deal with this halfling rat?_
He is pleased to hear, that at least Ariel seems unwilling to let them just go.
"So, you are a harmless merchant, just doing your deals with no harm to anyone? Or are you selling drugs to thugs and addicts in the streets?"

[sblock=OOC]
_Italicized_ is thinking.

According to the official 'pesh' fluff, he is lying. It causes increased violent reactions.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

"Well Danthro sold my creations to any old riffraff and mixed in all sorts of rubbish to bulk it up.  With him gone I shall aim for a more civilized clientele, and sell the good stuff. If a man is truly an addict he will likely buy the cheapest rubbish he can get his hands on, better that anyone procure properly prepared and tested pesh from me than the muck on most street corners surely? The only thing immoral about my business is that it is illegal, and let us face it, its more frowned upon than truly illegal... 

I mean look at the options here. I help you to the best of my abilities - with information that is - and you take Danthro's gear and go on your way richer and better informed; or you what? Try to kill me and my men? Or burden yourselves with captives while stalking this dangerous beast of yours. You look capable, but I assure you I am not without the means to defend myself. So lets be reasonable and settle this like civilized folk, please?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

Ariel, though she feels that the items belonging to Danthro are possibly theirs already, she is not too concerned about distribution of loot at the moment.  Sensing the guardian's mood and not hearing anything from Fester regarding his opinion, she is beginning to believe that whatever decision she can live with in the service of Helina will be what is going to be struck. Justice it is!

"Mister Shippeli, you have my word that I will listen, but your days of producing illegal drugs are over. We are being civilized about this though and we are not the guard nor killers.  You may leave this island in peace if you provide this assistance you offer."
 
"We do not wish to fight you, but we will if we must.  You already know that we have accomplished what you could not."

"So it is your choice, tell us what you know and then leave this place in peace to sin no more.  Or draw steel and we will deliver HER justice as it is written."

[sblock=OOC]If you need this: Diplomacy (1d20+8=23)

Sorry, VVilhem but Ariel is LG and a zealot. With teh Guardian being similar, it might be akin to having two Paladins running around in the group.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

Shippeli shakes his head sadly, "Well I am sorry to hear that. But I can't give up my livelihood because you are too stubborn to see sense. For the record I will try to leave you alive if I can, I would appreciate the same consideration. No reason why a disagreement should render us uncivilized right?"









*OOC:*


Roll Initiative - map will be a few hours in coming.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> ...
> For the record I will try to leave you alive if I  can, I would appreciate the same consideration. No reason why a  disagreement should render us uncivilized right?"...




"Much appreciated." The Guardian says as he falls back to his combat stance.

[sblock=OOC]
For the record, he is CG, not LG. The chaotic part means he likes to take matters to his own hands


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

Ariel's face goes hard, "So be it. Take the halfling out first!"

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+2=18); Hey, this is the 1st Initiative I have rolled in Aldern's games.  Sure beats the 4's and 6's he gets for me. 
 
WD, Really, CG?  Okay, but he is still good and just came across as LG. In any case, I am a greedy player and want the loot and XP. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Its like Batman isn't it, is he Lawful Good - or possibly neutral - or Chaotic because he takes the law into his own hands?[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 3, 2011)

Megan has long spaced out of this heated conversation on "justice" and "livelihood". Before she realizes it, her body is in motion as she trains her crossbow at the halfling. 

_Are we fighting?_ Out of the corner of her eyes Megan sees her companions reaching for their weapons in slow motion, _Darn I need to pay more attention next time.._


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fester cares little for the laws of society.  If people are foolish enough to put poisonous substances in their bodies then they deserve what they get.  The halfling fights for his livelihood instead of choosing a higher path.  He clearly does not deserve to die.  Fester will defend his companions since they feel strongly about society and their laws.  They clearly dont deserve to die either.  Fester must preserve the balance in all things.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aldern, you still around?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

Andro sighs moving like lightening for his pouch, but Megan is swifter still!









*OOC:*


Megan is up!












[sblock=OOC]Still around, been struggling with dead lines and trying to put out and had my copy of photoshop start refusing to accept I bought it legally - I did stupid adobe. But I am now done - for the moment - and have installed Paint.net, so I should be good to go. My apologies and we ought to be able to resume at the normal pace. .

For the record check the text under my name, I put notice of any posting delays there as a rule.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Megan sees Andro reaches into his pouch. _Better take him down sooner than later...

_







*OOC:*


My inability to roll well on the first round is really starting to irk me.





She curses under her breath and moves 10 ft to the right.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

The halfling pulls a small vial filled with a glowing green substance from his pouch, throws his head back and downs the contents. For a split second nothing happens then he jerks violently and he seems to expand, becoming lanker and lither as his skin grays and thickens into a hoary hide!









*OOC:*


Ariel is up!
Followed by The Guardian.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2011)

Ariel lets her javelin fall to the ground to free her hand.  She points at the halfling and murmurs a divine prayer to send a fire bolt at the little criminal.  The bolt flies harmlessly over his head and fizzles out.

"Guardian, go ahead and charge, I'll cover you."

She picks her javelin back up and steps behind the Guardian.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Drop Javelin
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch at Halfling Fire Bolt (1d20+3=5, 1d6+2=5); missed badly.
*Move Action:* Pick up Javelin
*Free Action:* 5ft Step 1 SQ West[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2011)

The Guardian charges one of the thugs, his cestus hitting him soundly to the face.

[sblock=OOC]
charge! down, down right
*charge damage*: 1d4 + 3 = 6
*Charge attack*: 1d20 + 6 = 24

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

The addict staggers under the force of The Guardian's blow his nose exploding into a bloody ruin!  The man keeps his feet, howling in pain, and gritting his teeth.

In response he smashes at the masked man with his club, but the guardians shield catches the blow deflecting it harmlessly.

The second thug charges Megan bellowing as his club arcs around to smash into the rogue's shoulder and collar bone!









*OOC:*


Megan takes 5 damage!
Fester is up!
Followed by Megan.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Darn, Megan is at 2 hp. If she survives this (again), I am SO standing behind the big guy with the shield from now on.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fester quickly glides into square G-3 for the flank with his quarterstaff in hand.

Fester hollars to Megan:

Not to worry maam! I wont let you pass until you are ready to do so!

Fester lets out a loud groan that sounds more like indigestion than might as he whips the staff around for a shot at the twirps ribs.









*OOC:*


Sorry about that, I accidently rolled a d20 for my damage please disregard.  I will roll a second time and correctly I might add.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

Fester's blow hits home striking the thug in the side of the head and sending him reeling! "Oooph, I'll get ye fer that fecker!"









*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 8, 2011)

Megan drops her crossbow, whips out her dogslicer, and attempts to stab the thug. Unfortunately, the previous fight must have taken its toll against the weapon and it snaps against the man's armor.

_I hope he didn't feel that..._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

Shipelli sucks in air through his teeth as he draws out another vial, and addressing the masked Guardian says, "Sorry about this, but I just wanted to be left alone. Bombs away!"

He adds something to the vial and hurls it towards the Guardian...  Flame sears into the Guardian excruciating, but besides him the thug already injured simply squeals and falls to the floor smoking and goes still!









*OOC:*


The Guardian takes 6 damage.
Ariel is up!
Followed by Wally West.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2011)

Ariel forgets the javelin completely letting it fall from her grasp as she moves forward to fight fire with fire. 

"Burn you, infidel!" She points at the halfling again, muttering her divine prayer to send another fire bolt crackling at him. Closer this time.

"Guardian, we need to keep some distance from each other, try to get around behind him."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Drop Javelin*
Move Action:* Move to E-6
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch at Halfling http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2876753/Fire Bolt (1d20+3=12, 1d6+2=4)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

"No really, after you." Andro says politely, easily dipping beneath Ariel's firebolt.









*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

The Guardian grunts under the pain and blindly charges the halfling... blindly it is.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 6/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

The thug lashes out at Fester, his club whipping around as he turns, bu lashing through the air inches clear of the blight druid.









*OOC:*


Fester is up! 
Followed by Megan


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fester reaches into the dark void and tries to drain the life force out of this thug.









*OOC:*


Bleeding Touch


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Megan is after Fester and before the halfling?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

Fester cannot quite get to grip with the addict, who side steps as he reaches out.









*OOC:*


Megan is up!
You are correct, must have had his name on the brain.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 8, 2011)

_I'll teach you to turn your back on me._

Megan draws her spare dog slicers and in one swift motion slit the man's throat.









*OOC:*


Added in my own action description there, hope you don't mind Aldern.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

As his man's corpse hits the floor Andro skips backwards pulling another vial from his pouch and hurling it at The Guardian again with an apologetic wince...

The Guardian is covered in flames and the liquid fire sprays across to splash Ariel to. After the smoke has cleared the guardian lies charred and unmoving on the cracked tiles, and Ariel has received some nasty burns.









*OOC:*


The Guardian takes 10 damage and is dying.
Ariel takes 4 damage.
Ariel is up!
Followed by the Guardian.












[sblock=Results Description]Don't mind at all. I don't like giving out ACs but if you think you have a reasonable grasp of them you are welcome to post results. Worse case scenario I'll post a different result and you can edit - which is fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Megan 5-foot into H2 so that she's within 30 ft of Ariel? That way, if she decides to channel, she doesn't have to move to get everyone


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


No.  But if Ariel 5 foots she ought to be able to get in range easy enough.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

Ariel moves around to ensure her channeling will catch all of her allies and then murmurs her prayer to Helina sending a wave of Positive Divine Energy radiating out to heal their wounds.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* None*
Move Action:* Move to G-4
*Standard Action:* Use Channel Energy (1d6=6), heals 6 damage
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

The Guardian moans as he awakes. Not yet standing up, he places the shield to get more cover.

[sblock=OOC]

Prone.
Full defense.


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 2/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

Shipelli tuts, "We can still call it a day folks, this really is not necessary... I really don't like hurting people."









*OOC:*


Fester is up!
Followed by Megan.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fester cautiously moves to square H-7.  Once there he reaches for the halfling with his unnatural touch.









*OOC:*


Bleeding Touch


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

The halfling avoids Fester's reaching hand with ease, ducking and leaning back. 

"You are going to have yourselves to blame!"









*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Has Shipelli any melee weapon in hand? I know it is not my turn, but it maybe becomes important when I'm up again.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


He does not.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 9, 2011)

Dog slicer in hand, Megan moves to I7 and slashes at the halfling.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I messed up the buttons and got two rolls. I guess Megan's second dog slicer also broke. We can use that 16 for another attack roll later, if that's allowed.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

Shipelli easily dodges Megan's fumbling attack and hurls another bomb, this time at Fester. Fire eats away at the blight druid and more of the liquid flame splashes across to burn Megan!









*OOC:*


Fester takes 7 fire damage.
Megan takes 4 fire damage.
Ariel is up followed by The Guardian.







[sblock=VVilhem]No carrying over of rolls, sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Ariel points her finger again at the bomb chucking halfling and sends a fire bolt blazing at him, finally managing to hit him.  She steps up just behind the prone guardian and Fester, giving orders, "Guardian, stand up and attack him! You two, move around behind him so he cannot step back and throw another bomb for Helina's sake! And don't stand next to each other so he can catch two people in the blast!"









*OOC:*


He has no weapons in hand so move around him freely since he cannot use AoOs against us.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Fire Bolt (1d20+3=20, 1d6+2=5)
*Move Action:* Move to G-6
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Shipelli's eyes narrow at Ariel as her bolt sears him leaving a raw burn across his cheek. 

"You really are stubborn aren't you. You are all going to burn just to stop a fellow operating a slightly shady business that hurts nobody?! Ridiculous, you think stopping one comparatively honest producer will make a difference. It might a few more might die because they get their fix from unscrupulous types that cut in any old rubbish!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can I combine stand up (move) with 5ft step (free) and still have my standard action? The Guardian wants to start a grapple.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, rising from prone is specifically designated as a move equivalent action - not movement - so you can 5ft. CMD 14.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

The Guardian steps up and tries launch himself at the halfling and grapple him, but the small humanoid doges his attempt.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Stand up
Free: 5 ft step to G8
Standard: *Grapple*: 1d20 + 1 = 4  fails. Would even if I had removed the shield first.


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 2/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

The halfling skips back avoiding The Guardian's clumsy lunge, wincing at the big man's burns.









*OOC:*


Fester is up!
Followed by megan.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Man, these sucky dice rolls are really starting to torque me off.  They seem to love the DM and we cannot hit the broad side of a barn.







Edit: VV, First round???  I think you have rolled two 1's and a 3 in this combat.  Your best roll was an 11!  It took me three rolls to get something better than a 10 so I could hit with a touch attack.  The 6 on the channel energy has been our saving grace though so I cannot complain too much about my own luck.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for XP guys.  BTW, latest map has Ariel in wrong spot.  She should be at G6 now.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 10, 2011)

Fester risks life and limb while moving to square F-10.

Once there he tries to wrap his arms around Shipelli and wrestle him to the ground.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 10, 2011)

Megan draws her dagger (why did I think dog slicers are cool?) and 5-foot into H8, hoping that the halfling would have left his guard down for a quick stab.









*OOC:*


Guys, assuming we survive the coming round, we might want to consider diplomacy.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dang! I was hoping to save my spells for the Leperchaun.  If I survive long enough, I have something in my bag of tricks that might cut Shipelli down to size a little bit.  However it does hinge on a decent attack roll lol.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Jeez, another bad roll.  Why didn't someone go to G10 to keep him from 5ft stepping away?  If he has another bomb and hits, someone is getting killed. Last time I checked the rules, rolling a 1 doesn't break a weapon.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I got caught up on attacking him that I missed it. Rolling a 1 doesn't break a normal weapon, but it breaks a dog slicer. Guess I'll stick to a dagger until masterwork.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


If someone goes to G-10 then they will be standing next to me which gives him two targets with one bomb. We really cant keep him from stepping away and not be right next to each other at the same time.  On second thought, perhaps H-10 would have been the best spot for someone to goto.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking over his shoulder apprehensively Andro steps back and hurls a bomb at Megan! "Sorry my dear, nothing personal!"

But to the alchemist's obvious astonishment his throw falls short spraying him, Megan, and The Guardian with liquid fire! And he sucks air through his teeth with the pained expression of one used to such injuries.









*OOC:*


Megan and The Guardian take 4 fire damage.
Ariel is up!
Followed by The Guardian.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Megan is 1 HP. but it looks like we have him cornered! And I feel a wave goof rolls coming our way. I just feel it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

The Guardian falls down and lies unmoving on the ground.

[sblock=OOC]



AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: -2/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ariel is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops, sorry. I meant to post I was delaying until after Fester and Megan to act just before the halfling.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 13, 2011)

When death stares upon mortal souls Fester often turns to divine inspiration for guidance.  Unknown forces whisper in his ears, and without hesitation Fester reaches into his scroll case for Obscuring Mist.

Fester turns to Ariel and says:

I apologize for any inconvenience m' lady.









*OOC:*


Fester casts obscuring mist from a scroll.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

"Oh bother." Says Shipelli as his features fade into the swirling mist, and he becomes visible to Megan and Fester as only a blurry dark shape. To Ariel's eyes both Fester and the halfling vanish in the swirling mist.









*OOC:*


Megan is up!
Followed by Ariel.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 13, 2011)

A few questions, if you please:









*OOC:*


Does my Deepsight feat grant me any additional vision advantages while in the mist?  Also, does movement cost double due to poor visibility as indicated by page 172 Table 7-7, core rule book?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


In addition to that question, can the Guardian stand-up, 5ft step, and attack the halfling right after if Ariel brings him back on her turn.  

I know he already acted (rolling to stabilize) but if she cures him, would he get a real turn before the halfling or would he have to wait?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


No - darkvision is no help - and yes I think that makes sense double movement cost - though they really should have put that in the spell description imo.

And no he would not, I am afraid Ariel delayed so his turn was spent stabalizing..


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh crap, I was so busy at work last week, I wasn't paying attention.  I screwed up with that delaying business too. I thought that after the Guardian posted it was too late to bring him back to his feet to attack.  That's what I get for posting from my phone.  I would like to take a mulligan on that if allowed.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry PM I think that allowing take backs is a bad precedent I'm afraid - its hard to find where to draw the line. I might if it was life or death, but I don't think it is.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, I would have ruled the same as DM once Fester's turn went.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 13, 2011)

Megan moves to I10 and attempts to distract the halfling with her dagger.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Doh!, Megan you should use stealth....ohh well its okay.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel loses sight of the druid and the halfling in the mist and she calls out, "I cannot see him, so let me know if he moves."

She steps up next to the fallen Guardian and lays her hand on him to revitalize his flesh and heal his burns.  Straightening up, she draws her scimitar.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft step to F-7
*Standard Action:* Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=6)
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

The Guardian's eyes open to swirling white fog and Ariel's face hovering over his own.

Fester see the halfling surge past him through the mist, briefly offering a chance to strike before vanishing into its swirling cloak.









*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!
Followed by Fester.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

The Guardian stands sneakingly up again: "Ariel, am I still alive? Are we in the clouds?"
 
[sblock=OOC]

move: stand up
standard: Perception check to determine the halfling's position.


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

Disorientated The Guardian has no idea where their foe might be in the fog.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


The latest Map doesn't have Megan in the right spot, she should be at I10, so I am curious how he got out of both hers and Fester's sight.  Can we have the last known square the halfling was seen before he disappeared, please?  Fester cannot tell us if you don't provide.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good point. He is withdrawing so does not provoke btw. And looking at the base map my original course was not an option in anycase - I had him going over boxes, etc. I love Obscuring Mist , lol.







Megan sees Shipelli, glance around thoughtfully and then step away to vanish in the mist, Fester and the prone Guardian both see him as he hurries past (G9-F9-E9 gone) and have a chance to swing.









*OOC:*


Fester and The Guardian get aoos - the Guardians at -4.
The Guardian may retake his action if he wishes.
Fester is up!





















*OOC:*


Also important to note that if you do not have two free hands you take a -4 on grapple checks.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Megan was at I10? Doesn't she get an attack or opportunity


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guardian's AoO. I will keep my above action.
Not grappling because of the stacking penalties.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Attack of Opportunity:

Fester shouts:

Stop him! he is in front of the door!









*OOC:*


In obscuring mist a halfling's double move is only four squares due to the poor visibility on table 7-7. I cannot see into square D-9 without a 5-ft step. He would not be dumb enought to back himself into the corner. D-9 is the only smart place for him to go unless he has some other trick up his sleeve.







Fester moves to square D-10 and attemps to tackle the halfling if he is there.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

Fester catches sight of the halfling where he expectS him, but cannot get to grips, especially with the mist partially shrouding his foe.









*OOC:*


Ariel is up!
Followed by Megan.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The Guardian stands sneakingly up again: "Ariel, am I still alive? Are we in the clouds?"



Pointing to the southeast, Ariel replies to the awakened Guardian, "You are alive, maybe. I think the mad bomber is over that way, towards Fester's voice. Let's go."

With scimitar in hand, she moves in that direction, hoping to find the halfling.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* To E-9 thru F-8
*Standard Action:* reserved based on move action results[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


He is indeed in D9 - should have added on the map really. Remember 20% miss chance high is always good to save misunderstanding - good for the roller to clarify.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 15, 2011)

Megan will limp over D7 to cut off the halfling. "Give up now and surrender! We got you cornered."









*OOC:*


I believe it takes 2 move actions to get there (35 ft).


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Part 2





Finding the halfing, Ariel calls out, "Found him! He's right here to my right, towards the west."

She slices with her scimitar and thinks she got him good.  But it is hard to tell in the mist.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* already used
*Standard Action:* melee attack on halfling; Scimitar (1d20+1=19, 1d6+1=6), Critical Confirm (1d20+1=19, 1d6+1=2), Concealment 20%,1-20 Miss. (1d100=41), Total 8 damage[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Ariel hacks into Shipelli leaving a nasty gash across his neck and jaw, and the halfling gasps in pain. When Megan runs up he glances down at his pouch briefly then seems to deflate.

"Fine I know when I am beat, no need to painfully prolong the matter I surrender. Um, what happens now?" With a sigh he holds his hands out to Ariel. "I've got a few healing potions that ought to take care of those burns by the way. Sure I won't be keeping them so they might as well get put to work where they are needed."









*OOC:*


VICTORY!







[SBLOCK=XP]
Total = 1200 XP
Individual XP = 300 XP[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
To be determined.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

The Guardian looks at Ariel for guidance what to do with the halfling. He seemed very reasonable to him, just a bit greedy and blind to the tragedy his illegal drugs can bring...
 
[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

Ariel holds her scimitar at the halfling's throat, ready to finish the job of decapitating him. "Fester and Megan, search his pockets thoroughly.  This guy was dangerous and we need to have him fully disarmed. Anyone have any rope?"

With her blade at his throat she slowly walks the small man backward out of the mist so her companions can search him without difficulty seeing.

Ariel says to Shipelli, "I think we will take everything that is useful as reparations for the harm you caused us.  I am not sure I trust you enough to accept your parole, so you will remain our prisoner for now."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

"Well I suppose I can hardly go to the watch and complain about you robbing me, given the context of the situation." Shipelli says unhappily, 

"How about I tell you what everything is and you let me go? Its really going to be a liability monster hunting with a prisoner, and without my lab, well I pretty much need to seek honest employment anyway. What do you say? Big difference between drinking a potion of healing and some of the other things in vials. Plus I can tell you what I know about below, everyone wins. Right?"


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 16, 2011)

Megan looks her contemplating companions and suggests, "How about I drink one of these 'healing' potions? If it works, then he is honest and we can trust the info he gives us. If not, you guys can kill him."









*OOC:*


Megan is at 1/9 hp. Shall we burn a channel and save the 'healing' potions? Or the other way around? Aldrin, how many potions did we get from Shipelli?


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fester looks up to the sky while contemplating the situation then he turns to his friends and replies:

If this halfling must be imprisoned, then we must at least guarantee that he is not placed in harm's way. In this case, I am not in favor of imprisoning him as long as we take his lab away from him. Imprisonment after all is very unnatural, and the halfling has suffered enough from combat.

Fester walks over to Aerial and whispers in her ear.

[sblock=Aerial] Pardon m'lady, would you have to resources to detect magic upon this shipelli character........just to make sure he is who he says he is.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shakes her head in answer to Fester's question, "Not today."

As the obscuring mist dissipates, she is still holding the blade against Shipelli's throat until he is tied up and finished being searched by the others (not yet completed).

Ariel replies to Shipelli, "We are back to that matter of trust, again." As he was trying to  make a deal again, she was paying careful attention to his body language and micro-expressions on his face to see if he is lying.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure yet to use the channel energy.  I have 3 remaining and only two people are wounded.  Both needing 7-8 damage healed. Let's see how many healing potions we have before making the decision.
Sense Motive (1d20+5=22)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 17, 2011)

Megan searches the halfling for any hidden surprises.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

A search of the halflings person turns up a very nice set of small studded leather armor, four potion vials, a formula book, two vials of alchemist fire, 4 unidentifiable vials of greenie grey substances, and 7gp.

[sblock=perrinmiller]Shipelli seems irked, but resigned you do not think he is lying - though he clearly is not thrilled.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

"Do we have to take everything from him? He should beallowed to comtinue his work... but this time only selling legal substances, regardless what he thinks of the law.
Will you promise this?" The Guardian asks the halfling.


[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

Shipelli looks torn, "Well, uh, I mean I guess so. But what are we talking legal in Venza? Because legal is a rather nebulous term, and I am a halfling of my word. And well sometimes the law can be stupid, what if they ban alchemist fire? That's bread and butter for any alchemist... What if I promise not to sell anything that is illegal under Venzan law at this time?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

"This is reasonable... but don't try to sell stuff under different names ... Ariel?" The Guardian asks the cleric..

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Ariel decides that Shipelli might be true to his word, "Well, I suppose... It would not be right to take a fisherman's net away.  So, the tools of his trade, but no more."

"Well, mister Shipelli, you shall have your freedom as long as you remain true to your word and provide us with the assistance you offered.  Remove your armor and relinquish everything but your crafting tools.  Consider it a penance to Her Justice for your sins and be thankful you were not answering for them in the afterlife." 

She will begin the process of collecting their loot and retrieving her weapons from the ground.  You will take care to memorize the individual items as Shipelli identifies them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Ah, excellent. I do so swear. Now let me see, all of the potions are healing potions, all the lowest tier I am afraid - better ping for your platinum. This is antitoxin, and these three are alchemical grease, cheap, but surprisingly useful. Now  assume you are going to want to keep my formula book? If so let me have a day before you sell it and I will give you 200gp for it, its probably worth more to me than a shopkeeper.

Now as to your monster, I'm afraid I don't know too much. The thugs complained about others saying they did thing they claimed they did not do and there were a lot of fights, couple of killings even. There is a big old iron grate just over in the next "room" that leads down to some partially flooded cellars.  But there are some nasty things down there I know I saw Grindylows when I went to check it out. Sort of like goblins with an octopus instead of legs. There's a drop down some twenty feet, but we knocked together a fairly sturdy wooden ladder it should be in a little room off to the east of the cellar entrance."


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


So that's 4 vials of CLW, 1 vial of antitoxin, and 3 vials of alchemical grease. Is that correct? If so, I think we should all keep a vial of the CLW. Megan needs to drink hers, in fact, if we're saving the channels for later.







"Shipelli, do you remember how much light there were when you down? Would you advise that we bring our own?"









*OOC:*


I say we wrap this up and get back to our main objective ASAP. Megan's got torches and I imagine some of us can cast light?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Correct







"Only the light from the trapdoor, which is not much, pretty much pitch black otherwise. So yes I would definitely say bring your own, I know I would not want to encounter a betentacled horror in the dark."


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the clarification! I would give you xp but it said I need to spread it around more...














*OOC:*


How shall we deal with Shipelli in the mean time? Tie him up and leave him in the boat with our employer? Megan didn't bring rope since it's too heavy to carry around. Shall we looking around for the proper material to improvise for rope?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Right well if there is nothing further, I'll be off, we have a little boat and I think I can just about manage it on my own. Oh, one more thing, don't go swimming around here my former unlamented colleagues were vile men and they often disposed of corpses, around the island." The halfling shudders, "They used to cut folk up and feed the bits to the sharks, so there are a lot of them nearby."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

"Good luck Shipelli. And keep now a distance to such vile people. Where can we find you in the city? If you want to get your book back..." The Guardian asks the halfling before he can leave.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 18, 2011)

Remains silent during the recent proceedings.  Little of it is of interest to him.  He secures a potion of CLW and drinks it down.

Then he poses the following question:

Are we to continue immediately?  Or should we make camp and recover resources before going after more vile things that creep about in the earth?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Is resting for the night an option? I am in favor of it. 

But drinking down potions before we decided what to do about healing was not necessary and it was mentioned to hold off doing that sort of thing.  I still have 1 CLW and 3 Channel's remaining and I did not realize Fester was wounded still and I went back and looked.  What does he have remaining now? 

Also I did not memorize any light spells. 

With only three CLW potions remaining, there is no reason for Ariel to carry one. She will let the Guardian carry hers in case she goes down in combat, he can revive her.[/sblock]Ariel begrudgingly agrees to let the halfling go free, "Sure, we can sell your book back you, but like the Guardian asked, where will we find you?  Or will you find us?  Chances are we will be at the Dunn Wright Inn."

 After Shipelli departs, the cleric watches Fester down a potion, wasting healing resources of the party without consulting the group's healer beforehand. A little flabbergasted, she asks, "Taste good?" But the look in her eyes doesn't indicate that she really is wondering about the taste.

She addresses everyone, "If we spend the night, no one drink any more potions.  I can heal your wounds without wasting any more of them."

"I suggest that I carry the vial of anti-toxin for now. If it is needed, it will likely be me using it on the victim. I can prepare an orison to assist with illumination in the morning."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 18, 2011)

"If we rest for the night then we should prepare for surprises, since we caused quite a ruckus and the target is sure to have noticed. If we proceed down the tunnel right now then we give him less time to prepare, although we're quite unprepared ourselves. Why don't we take a look at the rest of the manor then find a suitable place to camp?"


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fester looks up at Ariel and replies:

Oops, sorry madame healer.......I guess I got a little ahead of myself.....heh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

"Whateever we do next, I would prefer to get some more of Ariel's healing power first." The Guardian says still badly wounded.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 4/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


How many HP Fester have now? Guardian 8/12?, Megan 5/9?





Ariel closes her eyes in prayer and a wave of positive energy surges out to heal some her companions' wounds, "That should be good for the moment, how are you all feeling?"

She will look her companions over to check their wounds afterward. "Once we find a suitable campsite, I will look at healing again."

_<<Channel Positive Energy 1d6=4__>>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fester is in good shape now at 7hp.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fester looks around for a suitable campsite.









*OOC:*


That is a survival check btw.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm happy enough to allow Ariel to stop Fester taking the potion if you wish. Resting is certainly an option, but remember Knesh is waiting at the boat and there is a leprechaun aware of your presence.







"Oh I'll be in Little Town like as not, not sure where I will wind up. Probably stay with one of my brothers... I'll find you at the Dunn Wright Inn if that's alright, I'll check in every day until I see you - not sure how long your business is going to take. If you are looking to rest up I suggest doing it here, no roofs beside the tarp really. Take care, I want that book back, hahah." The halfling says waving as he heads off.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sure, I will stop him.  That's a retcon I will take since you usually say "no".  That will put Fester back to 5/8HP.  

Then we have a choice. I can use one more channel  energy to try and get everyone mostly back to full health.  I will only have one  of those left afterward and I think we need to more careful for the next  encounters (at least two). I have one AoE spell (Burning Hands) and a defensive buff that can be used.  The Bless  spell in my inventory will have to be used for CLW most likely.  Everyone will have a  CLW potion in reserve then as well.  

Or you three can drink CLW potions now and save the channel energy for later when it costs only one action in combat.  However, using it sometime might heal bad guys.

I think we realistically would not stop to camp given the scenario.  With a wild leprechaun on the loose, we would probably not get any rest anyway.[/sblock]Ariel mentions, "If that leprechaun knows we are here, and I think we all know that he does, I have my doubts we will get any rest to be better prepared."

Holding off yet before channeling more healing energy, she suggests, "We can continue on, but perhaps we should plan our tactics a little better if possible.  These goblins with tentacles sound nasty.  Probably better to try and fight them from land with ranged weapons if possible.  Maybe we can bait and lure, pardon my fishing analogy."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 18, 2011)

Megan sighs as her flesh knits from the positive energy flowing through her. It's a pleasant feeling...but certainly not a normal experience that she would ever get use to.

"I say we drink the potions now and save the channels for later." The half elf suggests, "Ariel, your healing power is much more suited during combat than having us each individually drinking a potion when we could be attacking."









*OOC:*


Megan is 5/9 hp. Let's drink the potions and move on while we still have the initiative.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Groovy, fine with me.







[sblock=Treasure]
Total Value = 1380gp and 4cp
Individual Share = 345gp and 1cp

Shipelli

MW Studded Leather Armor (small) 175gp, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 4 200gp, Formula Book 200gp, Alchemist's Fire x 2 40gp, Antitoxin 50gp, Alchemical Grease x 3 15gp, 7gp

Danthro

MW Aklys 305gp, MW Chainshirt 250gp, Pesh x 2 40gp, 4cp.

Pesh Addicts

Club x 2, Studded Leather Armor x 2 50gp, Dagger x 4 8gp, Pesh x 2 40gp[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will abstain from the vote to leave it to be decided with two people being in favor of whichever option we go with.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would prefer using the channels know. Many would benefit from them now. In combat we would be need to have taken all damaged and not close to living enemies to really use it at it's best.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guess we'll wait for Fester for the tie-breaker vote before we can move on.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay, I have been playing rift beta all day. I think that if we are in a bind, then the channels are better for later on since they dont provoke an attack of opportunity like the potions do. We certainly do need to be at full hp before we continue on. Why cant we just get in the boat and come back to the island tomorrow with full channels, full spells, and full hit points? In my mind that would be optimal. We know something about what we are facing, so we can tailor our spells to the situation better.

Does anyone here have a good swim bonus? There is a druid spell that grants a 30ft swim speed and a +8 to swim checks. In case we need to lower our bait down below to get the attention of the octopi/goblins this would mitigate that possibility. However if we can just open the grate and shoot some ranged weapons then this would not be needed of course.

A safer possibility is if I climb part way down the ladder and cast daylight in the area below.  That might get the attention we are looking for unless they are too far under the water to notice.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Leaving has two drawbacks. 1) It gives the target more time to prepare. 2) He might have transportation of his own and leave the island during the night.














*OOC:*


Did Shipelli mentioned that the tunnels are filled with water that we actually have to swim down there?














*OOC:*


My gut tells me that intense light will actually deter the goblins. Since the feasibility of ambush with bait really depends on the geography, why don't we check out the grate first then decide?














*OOC:*


So that's 2 votes for using the potions. Are we all agreed then?


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shipelli said that the cellar below is partially flooded, so we wont know until we look.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting gives him time to prepare, but it also gives us time to prepare as well, so those two things kind of cancel each other out with no relative advantage either way.  Him attacking us while we sleep is a risk, but there is also risk in moving through 1-2 more encounters with partially depleted resources.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Perhaps this discussion should return to IC. 

However, for resting and returning the next day, it is hard not to meta-game that decision. While I think the adventure is designed to be done in one sitting, we did spend many of our resources in two fights by making some mistakes and having some bad luck.

If, and I mean if, we are allowed to leave the island, rest and return without a mission failure, there is no guarantee that the DM will not adjust the difficulty accordingly.  It would only be fair.

However, I am still not sure that we can leave or rest without a mission failure since Afg sort of encouraged us to continue.  Rather than test the boundary of the scenario, it would just be easier to just get a DM answer that says "yes" or "no" and we can move on rather than debate it.

But this decision impacts the healing one and needs to be resolved before anyone drinks a potion.[/sblock]Ariel says, "Okay.  If we continue adventuring today without rest, you three should drink potions and I will save the channels for later."

But, seeing that Fester still would rather rest up before continuing, she suggests, "We should wait a moment though before drinking them.  If we return to town to rest up again, then it will be better for me to heal everyone instead."

"So... continue on or rest?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 20, 2011)

"I think I would be terribly embarrassed to return to our employer w/out even seeing the hideout he fought so hard to discover. By the time we return tomorrow, it might no longer be our target's hideout; there is no guarantee that this elusive mark would stick around at a known location. We have dawdled enough with irrelevancies today. It's time to suck it up and finish our job."








*OOC:*


If we HAVE to rest, then we should rest on the island. I know there is a chance that the target might come out and harass us, but at least our presence will prevent him from leaving. How about we ambush him tonight at our camp? He wouldn't expect us to try something like that on his turf!


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


The more I think about it, the more it make sense for us to ambush the target tonight at our camp:














*OOC:*


1. Our presence prevents the target from leaving.














*OOC:*


2. We have ample resources. Ariel can bump our hp up with a channel and we have the potions in reserve.














*OOC:*


3. If the target doesn't show, we get the rest we need.














*OOC:*


4. If the target does show, we get to face him outside his lair.














*OOC:*


5. If the target escapes the ambush back into his lair, we don't get to rest but neither does he.














*OOC:*


6. If the target avoids the ambush and escapes the island from a backdoor, then there is nothing we can do. At least we get to tell our employer that we were on the island the entire time.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you want to ambush him tonite at our campsite, then that might make everyone happy.  That gives us the rest of the day to regain resources.  I dont know if the DM will make the encounters harder or not, but he does tend to make the encounters hard anyway.  He may not be able to reasonably make them much harder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

"All, come closer!" The Guardian invites the others. "Perhaps this leprechaun is already spying on us. I suggest Ariel uses her healing on us and we camp outside. If he comes for us, we are healthy and outside his lair.
And if he keeps back, we will have refreshed us and our 'resources'." he whispers.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 8/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, I guess we are going to try camping.





Ariel says, "Very well, then let me deal with the last of our injuries."

Saying a prayer to Helina she unleashes another wave of positive healing energy to bring everyone back to full strength. "Let's find a good, defensible place to set up camp. I can stand watch in completely darkness, but I will need to spend an hour in meditation of Her Justice in the morning to be ready for the day."

_<<Channel Energy (1d6=5), everyone should be fully healed.  That is 9 points since the battle ended.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The group sets up camp and after some hours as dusk approaches they hear footsteps coming from the way they came and see Knesh appear looking anxious.

"You are camping? You could have let me know I do not like to spend the night on this Island, but I like it less alone. I caught a few fish  if anyone would care for some? Not much else to do while I waited." The beggars eyes dart about nervously delving into every shadow and his gnarled hands fidgit nervously.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 21, 2011)

"No worries Knesh. We just drove off some pesh makers and now we're just resting before we venture down the leprechaun's lair. Come join us by the fire!"








*OOC:*


Any ideas on how best to carry out the ambush? Take turns staying up during the night? Spells?


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 21, 2011)

Megan quickly cleans and started roasting the fish, chatting Knesh up on their latest exploits. When the beggar isn't looking, she jerks a thumb toward the boat, letting her comrades know that someone should go check the boat just in case this is not the real Knesh.








*OOC:*


Walking Dead was on his toes and wanted to make sure the leprechaun didn't just walk into our camp. Any one has Survival? If this Knesh is a fake, then he must have stashed the real one somewhere. Maybe someone can pick up signs of struggle/suspicious tracks?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

"One of the worst things about having a foe that juggles illusions is the paranoia. As many of my old comrades died because of paranoia as directly from that clever old leprechaun's plans." Knesh says as he bends over to inhale the scent of roasting fish.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fester takes note of Megan's thumb and quietly excuses himself to examine the terrain for any tracks. Before leaving the campfire he stares at Knesh's feet to make sure he understands what kind of tracks he might leave. He also examines the boat to see if anything appears to be broken or damaged.

After Fester is satisfied with that, he will sneak over near the grate and listen for any sounds. If it sounds quiet, then he will stand over the grate and peer in. He is hoping to ascertain how flooded the area down below is. He will try to get an idea of this by trying to spot a wall or other revealing landmark as a frame of reference.









*OOC:*


 That first roll is my survival check btw.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel takes a nap and rests for the remaining daylight after the campsite is selected and says beforehand, "I will stay up most of the night on watch.  With my eyesight I will not need any light to see and I will be able to observe better than some of you.  I suggest Fester take the first part of the darkness, waking me just after midnight, while Megan covers the twilight and early morning.  The Guardian can take the rest of the daylight hours. "

When Knesh shows up, the Aasimar has been sleeping for more than a few hours and remains so until it is time for her to stand watch, expecting Fester to wake her up when he is ready to turn in.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Fester carefully looks into the boat and sees sees a large pool of blood glinting darkly in the bottom.  Marks within it make it appear as if someone has been dragged over the side struggling all the way....


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dark man, dark...


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fester nonchalantly wanders over to where Ariel is sleeping, and he gives her a gentle shake to wake her.  When he thinks she is congnizant enough he will form the following words with his mouth, but he wont say them:

Knesh has been murdered.









*OOC:*


Presumably, his back will be to Knesh so that he cannot see what is going on.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

Knesh meanwhile slumbers fitfully upon the dirty bedroll of one of the fallen drug dealers, his snores whistling and nasal...


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

Ariel yawns and asks whispering to not wake the others, "Time for my watch already?... Oh... Let me put my armor on before you turn in."

She begins to get back dressed and checks to see who is awake at the moment.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 23, 2011)

Megan is still awake, picking at the fire while keeping an eye on the surroundings.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fester replies:

Yes m' lady, by all means put your armor on. After you are done with that, perrhaps you would like to accompany me to the boat for a little investigating. I think an extra pair of eyes would be useful.  You should probably come too Megan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, leave the one with the worst will save behind...


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ariel hasn't gone anywhere yet, waiting for an IC post on what the Guardian is doing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

"What about me? Is there need for my assistance?" The Guardian asks irritated. Fester seems up to something... if this is Fester...

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

Knesh stirs in his sleep...


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 23, 2011)

Megan gives Fester a quizzical look as she keeps an eye on Knesh.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

Ariel has her armor on and now is wondering what exactly Fester was mouthing.  She takes him about 30 feet away from the camp and Knesh and whispers, "What is going on?  Did you say Knesh was murdered?  Then who's that, maybe it must be our Leprechaun?  Let's just subdue him right now to be safe."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ariel's armor is going to be very loud to put on and take sometime, is she planning to move away from the camp into the darkness to put it on...?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sure why not, but without a layout of the camp location, I am not sure where that would be.  She has Darkvision so light is not a problem, but being quiet is important.  By taking her time and with some help, she can try to put in on stealthily.  Taking 20s on skill rolls?  Speed is not important in this case I don't think.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

Ariel does manage to get into her armor without difficulty moving away into the darkness, and Knesh continues in his fitful sleep.


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fester whispers to Aerial:

Ahh yes, you are right there is no harm in subduing him.  I did in fact suggest that Knesh is dead, but my conclusion may be premature.  What I do know is that when I looked at the boat I saw a sizable pool of blood and evidence of a struggle.  It looked as if someone or something had been dumped over the side of the boat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2011)

Ariel motions for Megan and the Guardian to quietly join the conversation. "First of all, since I just woke up and anyone who was alone could be the Leprechaun, we need to test each other.  What was I wearing in the Dunn Wright Inn?  Fester, you first since it would appear you went off alone.  If you other two never lost sight of each other you can tell me if he is correct or not."

After Fester passes the test, then Ariel continues, "We need to subdue and immobilize that Knesh there and then test him.  You wanna just jump him, Guardian?"

[sblock=OOC]Assuming Fester will past the test, if not then the second part needs to be edited out.

Skiing today and tomorrow.  Crappy SG coverage too and only  dial-up Interenet.  Lucky I posted at all today.[/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we waiting for Fester to pass the test?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


We can assume you all pass any tests. To be clear I am waiting for you to take action. I am in reactionary mode here, so you need to drive things along as a group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was the last to post IC, so either Fester needs to RP a response or someone needs to act on Ariel's last suggestion.  {Nudge the Guardian}


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Fester looks up at Ariel and replies:

Were you the one sitting on my lap giving me that lap dance?  Or were you the one wearing nothing but a bandanna around her forehead?

After Fester finishes his teasing, he says sorry I wan't paying attention to your clothing or lack thereof.  I was contemplating the meaning of death.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 26, 2011)

"it was the bandanna, cause I was giving you that lap dance." Whispers Megan in a teasingly.

"Seems like we are who we are, come on Guardian, let's go get him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

"Wait... why are you thinking Knesh isn't who he seems to be? Perhaps the evidence was the illusion and not the man! We should only apply non-lethal force." The Guardian says stoutly. The copy of him was much less convincing as the snoring man by the fire.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, the evidence could very well be an illusion. Dont hurt him unless he hurts you.........I'll be right behind you guardian!........Or at least further back out of the way.










*OOC:*


Fester peers around in all directions with his deepsighted darkvision.













*OOC:*















*OOC:*



Perception Check:


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


So we march back to the camp and...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

"Ok, what shall I do exactly? Does the creature we hunt needs to speak or 'wiggle' it's hands to use it's magic? If not, what should we do with it? Hit it until it no longer moves... this is a very difficult problem for me." The Guardian whispers back.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 26, 2011)

"We ask Kneth to surrender to us w/out struggle," whispers Megan back as she loads a bolt into her crossbow, "We tie him up and put him in a secure location. We then go check the boat to see if the evidence is real. If it is, then we have a suspect. If not, we keep Knesh somewhere safe and go down into the dungeon tomorrow."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

The Aasimar cleric doesn't find Fester's humor the least bit funny and stares at him for several moments trying to determine if he is the Leprechaun. Not really satisfied, she decides to keep a close eye on him until they know if the sleeping Knesh is the real one or not.

Ariel asks, "Well, does anyone have any rope?  If not, the Guardian should just grab him and pin him before he wakes.  Then we ask him the question.  The real Knesh should remember what I was wearing back at the inn."

[sblock=OOC]Well, based on Fester's post on the test he would have failed since the answer would have been quite obvious if he was even remotely curious who was adventuring with him. 

However, I really didn't intend for anyone to go back into the Dunn Wright Inn and look, but it would have been easy to find out that Ariel was only wearing her clerical vestments and I made an issue about needing to don her armor.[/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2011)

"I have a rope in my backpack. Let's do this!" The Guardian says.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

The Guardian produces his ropes and the group move up on Knesh. They manage to subdue the bemused beggar easily enough, though he writhes, kicks, and bites with astonishing agility.

"Damn it you idiots, de ye think you could rope me if I were a frickin' illusion! The leprechaun is messing with you!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

Ariel bends over the trussed up beggar and examines his face while he protests, looking for hints that he might not be telling the truth or trying to deceive.  Then she asks, "Enough protests.  Tell me now, where did we first meet and what was I wearing?"

Sense Motive (1d20+5=20)[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

"What were you wear..? Ah, no armor, uh..." Knesh splutters angrily.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

Ariel is not sure if Knesh guessed close or if he is just too flustered to answer correctly.  She puts a hand on his shoulder and smiles disarmingly while saying, "Relax and take deep breath. Please answer the question fully.  There is evidence of a murder in your boat and we need to be sure that you are you.  Once you clear this up we will let you go free again with our apologies."

"I am sure that you want us to do a good job here and not mistakenly harm the wrong person."

Diplomacy (1d20+8=23)[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Knesh sighs, "Fine like clericy vestments, or some such. Look I ain't an illusion am I, ropes won't go round an illusion you cannot hold an illusion, because its an illusion! Little bastard will have illusioned the blood, hes done it before, made illusionary corpses so you attack yer mates... I told ya he needs killin'."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks to see if the others are satisfied or not.  Assuming they are she will nod her agreement to let the beggar loose. 









*OOC:*


I traded more than my share of posts so you others can reply next. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 28, 2011)

"I suspected the evidence to be the illusion. So you say he cannot use an illusion to appear as someone else?" The Guardian asks.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Knesh frowns, "Well he can't change his shape, and he's about two feet tall. He can be invisible and stand in an illusion I knows that. Buthe can't fill and illusion, if its of a man leastways."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel shrugs and apologizes again, "That makes sense. So I guess we can easily determine who is not the trickster.  My apologies again master Knesh.  I am turning in again.  Wake me when it is my watch." 

She removes her armor again and tucks back into her bedroll to catch a few more hours of rest before her watch.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't we actually check the evidence to see if it is a fake?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Those on watch after that point hear, echoing laughter and see great beasts, and massive tentacles writhing towards them and then fading away. The experience is unsettling and sleep is difficult, but eventually the dawn comes and the group are for the most part rested and ready to face the day.

They awaken to a light drizzle and a steely gray sky.









*OOC:*


With all of you holding him, its quickly obvious Knesh is no illusion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel dons her armor again and performs her morning ritual to Helina with prayer and martial exercises.  After breaking fast she looks to her companions and Knesh, asking, "I think we are ready to beard this trickster in his lair now.  What are you going to do, Master Knesh?" 

She prepares a _Light_ spell in place of _Stabilize_ and _Doom _in place of _Shield of Faith_.








*OOC:*


Not really sure there is anything to do about the blood stain. Ariel thinks it was just to cause doubt in Knesh being who he is.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

"I'll stay up here. If you need to come back for any reason, make sure there are at least two of ye, that way I know it ain't Stump being trixie. I doubt he will abandon his treasure to come after me with you heading down there." The beggar says, absent mindedly picking at one of the nondescript patches on his ragged cloak.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 28, 2011)

"Well then, what are we waiting for? Let's put an end to this creature."









*OOC:*


I assume we move into the room with the grate and start poking around the entrace?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Moving to the entrance, you see a great black iron grate grown over with weed and covered in rubble, it lies open revealing a gaping maw of a trapdoor down into darkness. The keen eyed can make out the floor some twenty feet below - it does not appear to be flooded directly below the trapdoor at least. You are going to need the ladder Shipelli mentioned or some other means to get down without injury.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I must be getting old since I am drawing a blank on the ladder. Does anyone else remember? If we're all getting old, a grappling hook + rope would do.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Memories...









Aldern Foxglove said:


> There's a drop down some twenty feet, but we knocked together a fairly sturdy wooden ladder it should be in a little room off to the east of the cellar entrance."


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 28, 2011)

"Ariel, let's go get the ladder. The boys can keep watch just in case something wants to crawl out of that hole."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

The ladder is fairly light, but looks serviceable enough, despite being made from pieces of scarp food.  Once placed in the trap door it reaches the floor with a good few feet to spare.


----------



## VVilhem (Feb 28, 2011)

"I'll go down first and signal if all is clear."

Megan makes her way down the ladder. When she reaches the bottom, she takes a look down the tunnel, her crossbow ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel follows Megan down the ladder and peers around in the dimness and quietly asks, "Do you see anything?" 

She casts _Resistance _and _Guidance _on herself and Megan, then the Guardian and Fester when they come down the ladder if the druid hasn't do so already.








*OOC:*


Plan to spam those as indicated before.  What is the illumination like down below, do we need a Light spell yet?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

You move through several large room containing rotting wine racks and scattered glass before reaching a shallow stairway which descends down into a pool of inky black water. This room appears to have a natural ceiling, as if it were originally a cave and simply exploited by the Isles old owners.

The other side is out of reach of darkvision, and the water looks to be some three feet deep, perhaps deeper in places.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 1, 2011)

Megan looks back at her companions, "anyone care to wager that this is where the goblin squids live?"

"I recommend we go down in a two by two formation. Guardian and I will be the first line with Ariel and Fester as back up. We'll need plenty of light. Things that go bump in the night can see just fine so we'll need to even the odds."









*OOC:*


Someone has a stick/long weapon that he can see to poke for sink holes? If not, can we maybe find one in the rooms before the stariway?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at the murky water and considers what they were told about the goblin squids.  She involuntarily shivers at the thought of their tentacles grabbing her and says quietly, "I do not like this." 

She casts _Light_ on her javelin and hands it to Megan to use as a torch.

"There must be a way to make those Grindylows appear.  Could we chum the water for them instead of wading in, maybe?" 

Normally she wouldn't think of dishonoring the dead, but with rotting pesh users topside, she is stretching her faith about using them as bait instead of putting up with the prospect of tentacles grabbing her below the waist.  

She involuntarily shivers again at the thought and locks her thighs together.









*OOC:*


Frak, Afg. Half your encounters occur in 3 feet of water don't they. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Weeeelll, if you want to use aquatic creatures and not completely gimp the PCs it seems like the only choice. Believe me you may look back fondly at 3 feet of water soon . Plus this is the encounter that I thought seemed so fun I would stick it into ASI, so its really only 2 encounters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Lucky me, I get to play it twice then.   I wish Borric was here.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guardian, any thoughts on getting across? And has anyone seen Fggs?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

"I'm a bit out of my element... but we need light to see and using something to proof the ground before we take a step sounds sensible... feeding some creature human flesh less... without thinking how it could react on pesh saturated 'meat'." The Guardian says after thinking for a moment.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 1, 2011)

Megan gladly accepts the shining javelin from the priestess. "I can use this to poke at sink holes as we advance. Ariel, can you spare another for Guardian?"









*OOC:*


Can you cast light on the Guardian's sheild, Megan's armor, etc? Once we have enough light, I say we go for it. We can also cast light on a few floating debris and send them into the pond.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will point out that...








			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> You can only have one _light_ spell active at any one time.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case...







Megan hands the javelin to Guardian and lights a torch. With dagger in hand, the rogue and Guardian will form the first rank, while the priestess and druid will bring up the rear. 









*OOC:*


Any other ideas?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel considers the pesh infected bodies and remarks, "There are three bodies up there that were not drug users.  Maybe we can use untainted flesh to bait the chain to lure these goblin squids out into the open." 

Still balking at entering the murky water, she standing firm on dry land yet.









*OOC:*


Still waiting on participation with Fester, but I am still discussing alternatives IC at this point anyway.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


We will give feggs some time, but lets not slow the game. If he is not back for the next encounter Fester will wait up with Knesh while you go below.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Which three bodies? I only remember the leader of the first encounter to be pesh free. The alchemist is gone and all their henchmen are addicts.







"Alright, let's go back to the grate. Fester and I will go fetch the bodies. Once we toss them down the grate we can drag them into the murky depth.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks to the Guardian figuring he is planning to stay here with her then, "Okay.  The alchemist's henchmen were near that chain-wielding thug's corpse.  All three of those should be untainted with drugs." 

While waiting she nudges the Guardian to indicate that they should wait farther back from the water than right at the edge.









*OOC:*


The alchemist's two henchmen were not high on pesh IIRC.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I just checked and shepelli's friends were addicts.






Megan and Fester go back up to the surface. They will find the chain-wielder's corpse and toss it down the grate. Assuming no mishaps, they will drag the corpse over to the waiting duo.

"Alright, we got the body, I guess the Guardian and I will throw it into the water and see what happens?"








*OOC:*


Shall we cast Light on the body so when the goblins emerge we'll have the light to do accurate range attacks? We can always switch the Light to us when the monsters close in for melee. On the other hand, do you think a shining corpse will detract the goblins from showing themselves?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

"I will have to trust your expertise on this, as I have none." The Guardian says a bit frustrated about his lack of a plan.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just letting you guys know that I am going to be at a wedding this weekend. I will be unavailable from FRI to SUN afternoon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel draws her scimitar and offers it to the Guardian to chunk up the body using his strength, "If you are chumming for sea creatures, you probably need smaller bait." 

After carving off the first piece of flesh, she will hold it with a thumb and forefinger, a look of disgust on her face as she tosses it into the murky water.  She waits for a reaction.








*OOC:*


It might not matter, but the alchemist's two henchmen were listed as addicts. However, there was no mention of them being high on pesh like the first encounter. Afg?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 3, 2011)

After helping the Guardian with the odious task of carving up people and tossing them into the water, Megan readies her crossbow for monsters.









*OOC:*


I suppose Megan will leave the Lighted Javeline on the ground for now? If she tosses it, we'll be deprived of a light source, at least for a round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

After chopping the corpse, the Guardian looks around if someone can offer him a ranged weapon. If not, he simply stands ready behind his shield.

[sblock=OOC]

full defense

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel sticks the Lighted javelin, point first into the ground at the water's edge to provide good illumination there. Then she suggests to the Guardian,  "If you need a ranged weapon, there are 10 daggers in our loot.  Better than nothing." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guardian places 9 daggers ready to be picked up/readied as move action and one in his hand. Prepared action: Throw at emerging enemy.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

A few moments pass and then the water begins to ripple strangely as dark shapes dark below it snatching at the falling flesh! The creatures remain wholly submerged, but the suggestion of their shapes matches Shipelli's description, and they can count three of the things.









*OOC:*


I think the rules are a bit too harsh here, so we will count the Grindylows as being on the surface, so you will get two rounds to act against them thanks to your plan. AC 23.







[sblock=Attacks form Land]*Attacks from Land*:  Characters swimming, floating, or treading water on the surface, or wading in water at least chest deep, have improved cover (+8 bonus to AC, +4 bonus on Reflex saves) from opponents on land. Land-bound opponents who have _freedom of movement_ effects ignore this cover when making melee attacks against targets in the water. A completely submerged creature has total cover against opponents on land unless those opponents have _freedom of movement_ effects. Magical effects are unaffected except for those that require attack rolls (which are treated like any other effects) and fire effects.

*Total Cover*
 If you don't have line of  effect to your target (that is, you cannot draw any line from your  square to your target's square without crossing a solid barrier), he is  considered to have total cover from you. You can't make an attack  against a target that has total cover.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

The Guardian throws daggers at the creatures.

[sblock=OOC]

full defense

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Is the floor slanted into the water or a drop off right to 3ft deep?






Ariel throws one javelin at the swimming creatures and realizes that even with divine Guidance she would have to be really lucky to hit one.  She decides to not bother throwing a second one.

She suggests,  "Let's put the rest of this corpse half in and half out of the water. and try to attack with melee weapons from the edge." 

1st Javelin (1d20+4=16,  1d6+2=5)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a shallow stairway that descends into the water. But when the group place corpse flesh half in the water, nothing comes for it and the waters still once more the shadows vanishing into the spots of deep dark.









*OOC:*


Anyone who has not taken their two rounds of actions may still do so.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we have a map of this area?  I am wondering where it is we are trying to go in the water. This post will take place after Megan's 2 crossbow shots.






After Megan takes her two shots with a crossbow, Ariel suggests,  "Well, they don't like the whole corpse.  I think we are just going to have to step in and fight them from the water."

"Perhaps we can lure them to come to us yet.  The Guardian and I can step into the water on these stairs, only up to our knees.  Then toss a chuck of carved flesh right in front while I ready a spell in case they come at me." 

She puts her javelin away to free her hand.  After casting _Guidance _again on everyone, she then has the intention of casting and holding her _Burning Hands_ spell at the ready.









*OOC:*


Still waiting to see if anyone else has a better idea before executing the spell, though.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

The cave stretches out beyond the range of your light and darkvision, though obviously because of the isle's size it cannot be vast.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 7, 2011)

Megan squeezes off a shot and follows with a thrown dagger. She smiles when she hears the satisfactory thud of bolt hitting meat.








*OOC:*


Heavy crossbow takes a full round to reload. So 2nd atk is dagger.














*OOC:*


1st heavy crossbow to hit should with be with a +4. Just got off a plane and is super tired.














*OOC:*


Did we get a good look at the monsters for a knowledge check? Fester might have the appropriate knowledge, but is he still around? Aldern, what should we do if he's not found?














*OOC:*


Fighting in water will prove to be a huge disadvantage to us, especially since this is the monsters' natural habitat. Let's go with Ariel's plan to lure. Failing that, I say we can always try to run away from them. Our main objective is the leprechaun.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Megan's bolt plunges into the water and spears one of the shadows! There is a bubbling and a small corpse, which does indeed resemble a goblin with tentacles instead of legs bobs grossly to the surface.









*OOC:*


We will assume Fester remained up with Knesh. The shallow water will be treated as difficult terrain only so its not too huge a disadvantage.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's proceed with Ariel's plan then.







Megan loads another bolt wait for the monsters to emerge again. She positions herself on the steps so that she'll have a clear shot at the waters around the second bait.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

But the meat fails to entice the creatures again and they vanish into the deeper water.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looking at the map, are the dark patches where water might be deeper?














*OOC:*


We should check out the skeleton thing in the middle. Might have more loot...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Not sure one can actually hold a spell readied while trying to walk through this water, so I changed my mind. Don't want to risk the dice roll on a concentration check.





After Megan kills one and there is still no reaction, the cleric just shrugs,  "Well, maybe there are only two left.  If they attack, let's just focus on them one at a time. I think we should advance in a wedge shape with the Guardian on point. I will take the right and Megan the left, a step behind him." 

She collects the javelin with the Light spell and puts both her javelins away to free her hand for spell casting.  After casting _Guidance _and_ Resistance _again on everyone, she will refresh the _Light_ spell, putting it on the Guardian's shield.  She is ready to proceed once the Guardian leads the way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 8, 2011)

Megan follows with crossbow in hand, ready to shoot at the slightest disturbance.









*OOC:*


What's our rout? Left of rock or right? If the dark patches are indeed deeper water, it might be hard to maintain the wedge


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

The darker patches of water are evidently much deeper, but the water is too murky to see the bottom so exactly how deep is impossible to discern.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 8, 2011)

Megan squints her eyes at the landscape, trying to discern the geography with what little light they have. 

"Going left then towards the skeleton seems to give us the most space to maintain our wedge formation. The right seems more treacherous with sinkholes, but is a more direct rout toward the exit. We can even bypass that skeleton thing in the middle."

The half-elf looks back at her companions, "I vote left. You guys?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

As the group prepare to enter the water they hear a sudden cacophinous clang from the way they came - as if someone just slammed closed an enormous metal grate...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel starts at the loud clang, then calmly turns to look at the others,  "I think our quarry has another way out of his lair.  But, let us continue and see if we can find it and wait for him there." 

She waits for the Guardian to lead the way, shrugging to indicate that left or right doesn't matter to her since she believes they will explore it all in any case.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

"Left id fine. Let's keep together and avoid the dark spots." The Guardian says as he slowly starts to move.

[sblock=OOC]

full defense

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I guess we are moving forward, Afg.





Ariel follows behind the Guardian's right shoulder, alert and ready for the squid goblins to appear.  She suggests,  "Let's take it slow.  Move 10 feet adn pause, melee weapons at the ready to strike if the creatures appear." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield 

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

The group moves out into the chilly waters avoiding the deeper spaces, they are some distance in before the water begins to ripple, their foes darting about cautiously beneath the water staying in the dark spaces...

Only Megan's keen eyes see them as they finally dark forward from the darkness to strike! She sees one of the creatures, slowly swimming up from the depths before her, still beneath the water.









*OOC:*


Surprise Round
Megan is up!
If Megan wishes to strike the creature beneath the water she may do so, slashing weapons deal damage -2, bludgeoning half damage and piercing does full damage.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 11, 2011)

Megan sees two shadows drifting toward them and shouts, "Beware! These foul monsters are near!" As she trains her crossbow at the nearest goblin squid, her foot slips on something, ruining her shot.








*OOC:*


If these guys don't kill us, bad luck will.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

The Grindylows erupt from the water thrusting crude little spears at The Guardian and Megan! The rogue easily dodges aside from her attacker's weapon, but The Guardian is impaled in the upper thigh his bloody flowinjg free as the creature shrieks in triumph!









*OOC:*


The Guardian takes 5 damage.
Megan is up!
Followed by Ariel.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 11, 2011)

As much as she loathes to drop her precious crossbow, Megan does not want to stay in this wet environment any longer than she has to. She draws her dagger before the crossbow even hits water and tries to stab the ugly creature in front her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel invokes a fire bolt at the squid goblin attacking the Guardian. The fire sizzles the water only with a puff of steam. She draws her scimitar. 

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch at #2; Fire Bolt (1d20-1=2, 1d6+2=7)
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Re: holding onto crossbow - good point, I will do that instead.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whoops, sorry had missed Ariel's post there.







Megan's dagger tears through the creatures pale flesh, badly wounding it, but it still just manages to remain consciosu...

Ariel's bolt streaks wide of the mark to fizzle out as it strikes the waters.









*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

The Guardian strikes with his armored fist at the creature next to him

[sblock=OOC]
 I assume I have no penalty as I can choose piercing damage for the attack.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 12/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did Megan's dagger do anything?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

The Guardian's cestus misses it mark as the small creature slips to the side.

One grindylow sorely wounded turns to flee, but its injuries force them to move slowly enough to offer Megan a chance to strike.

The other's tentacles writhe about The Guardian's legs attempting to pull him down into the waters! But the sturdy masked warrior is just able to keep his feet. Thwarted the creature jabs at him with its spear and snaps at him with its fangs! But he effortlessly turns away its onslaught with his shield.









*OOC:*


AOO for Megan.
Megan is up!
Followed by Ariel.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 13, 2011)

Megan tries to take advantage of her wounded foe and went for a killing blow. Not sure if she got the creature but is no longer bothered by it, she goes to aid the Guardian. Seeing an opening, the half elf stabs her weapon into the goblin squid, never wincing as she's sprayed by the creature's inky blood.








*OOC:*


First atk is the AoO. Megan moves to F7.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

Megan's blade just fails to puncture the creatures scaly skin and it slips away into the waters disappearing into the deeps.

But Megan's next blow is far more effective slaying the other grindylow in a single slash across the throat and sending its corpse to bob upon the water!









*OOC:*


VICTORY!







[sblock=XP]
Total: 600XP
Individual: 200XP[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please see rest of Megan's action above














*OOC:*


Hope you're alright Perrin! Take care out there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

The Guardian looks strangely fascinated at the blood pulsing out of his thigh.
"They got me."

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 7/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

The group slog on and in a few minutes find their way clear of the water, as they move they see a huge patch of dark water which from the waters movement must lead out to the sea around the Island.

Coming back to dry land they find themselves entering worked corridors again and eventually reach a heavy iron door long since removed from its hinges. In the small room past it sits a pile of gold, and precious geegaws gleaming in the light of two wall mounted torches.

*"Try to take Stump's gold ye terrors,
I shall hammer home yer errors.
Revenge I'll take on you in turn,
who from beloved blood spilt seek to earn.

So new heads of the Copper Eels
Stump will soon hear yer squeals!
Remember as you feel my attack,
revenge won't bring my family back!

But know as your souls burn in hell,
I'll be sending Knesh there soon to dwell.
Now Black hearts prepare to meet your ends!
You should have chosen better friends!"
* 
Suddenly the leprechaun appears atop the pile of treasure brandishing a club that seems far too large for him and snarling as he beckon you onwards!









*OOC:*


Since I'm skipping ahead here, you have time to perform any healing, etc., you wish. If you attack please roll init as you do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

---- Right after Combat ----

With the goblin squids eliminated, Ariel uses a divine wave of positive energy to heal the injuries sustained. Then she sheaths her scimitar and collects the javelin she threw earlier.  Hitting everyone with a _Resistance _and _Guidance _Spell, she indicates she is ready to proceed.  "That wasn't too bad.  Still, this water is pretty nasty."

---- Later ---

Upon seeing the leprechaun challenging them, she comments quietly to her companions so the blighter cannot hear them, "It appears he wants to talk first.  Shall we bother or just charge ahead? If we are going to attack right away, let me bless our efforts first, okay."

[sblock=Actions]Use Channel Energy (1d6=4) Heal 4
If the consensus is to forget talking and charge him, she will cast _Bless_ beforehand.
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

"Wait everyone!" The Guardian stops the others from advancing.
"What did you say about a family? We were told this was just about gold.Tell us the truth. Maybe we don't need to be enemies!"

[sblock=OOC]
 At least as willing to trust a leprechaun as to trust a drug dealer.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"Don't think you'll make a fool of me!
Your true nature Stump can see!
Copper Eels, killed me son and wife,
now all you basterds shall loose yer life!

They loots and murder rape and sin,
the company you black hearts are in!
I slew the others I'll slay you to,
in grief old Stump shall claim his due!!"*

The leprechaun snarls waving his club and beckoning the group onwards with narrowed eyes and an ancient face contorted in anger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

The Guardian takes a step back.
"No, I will not fight you to defend a murderer. And I'm not a part of this Copper Eels.

But I will defend myself, if you attack me."

[sblock=OOC]
 At least as willing to trust a leprechaun as to trust a drug dealer.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"One of three still leaves two,
what will both the others do?
Perhaps if things are as you say,
turn you blades the other way?

Treasure naught against my pain,
I'll give you all for peace again.
That will come when Knesh is dead,
so will you help me take his head?"*

The leprechaun's rage ebbs away, but his expression is still suspicious and his grip upon his club remains tight.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

"This quest is full of twists and turns," remarks Megan as she lowers her crossbow, "Let's bring both of them together and see who's telling the truth."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Or kills whom first...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> *"One of three still leaves two,
> what will both the others do?
> Perhaps if things are as you say,
> turn you blades the other way?*



"As you can see, I carry a shield, not a blade. I have sworn to protect, not to be the aggressor!"



> *Treasure naught against my pain,
> I'll give you all for peace again.
> That will come when Knesh is dead,
> so will you help me take his head?"*




"You seem rather powerfull. Why didn't you do this before on your own?"

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"Don't be fooled by Knesh's trick,
despite his look he's strong and quick.
His ragged clothing don't believe
its designed especially to deceive.

He stitches death into his cloak,
each Copper Eel whose life I revoke.
And while each of the others I slew,
Knesh is just too clever to.

Stump may seem a great power,
but illusions are softer than a flower.
When a foe knows all my tricks,
I'm just a small man from the sticks."*

The leprechaun replies, again verse.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

As far as Megan can tell Stumps is telling the truth, but then as far as she was concerned the same went for Knesh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Not good at reading others intention, the Guardian waits for the others to reply. But the leprechaun's words rang true to him


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

Megan turns to Ariel, "I am all out of ideas aside from the two meeting. You?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel watches the exchange and tries to determine if there are any falsehoods being presented.

Then she mentions to her companions, "We accepted Knesh's proposal to deal with the leprechaun.  So let's look at if from this point of view, why would Knesh lie?  What would be his motivation for us to come here?"

"Clearly Stump would lie to protect himself from us, he is already a professed trickster. However, someone shut the grate on us and I assumed it was him, but perhaps it was Knesh locking us in."

"Tell me, mister Stump, are there other exits from this lair of yours?"
 
[sblock=Actions]Sense Motive (1d20+5=20)
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"Two was out there are indeed,
but only one without dire need.
The other way requires you swim,
to survive the sharks the chance is slim.

And no I did not shut the grate,
it was not I who sealed your fate.
Look at me with your own eyes,
to lift it I'd need to be ten times the size."*

Ariel has a hunch that the leprechaun is genuinely grieving for a family long lost, and his words ring truly to her.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

"Swim out to meet the sharks? There must be a better way! If Knesh truly locks us in, then perhaps we can trick him into opening the door? With the help of a master illusionist maybe...?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel turns to her companions, "I believe him. It sounds like a grave injustice has been done, and Helina forgive me if I cannot find myself on the correct path.  Yes, let us return topside, if we are able."

"Mister Stump, we will accept your truce until we can get to the bottom of this. Her Justice will be done."

"Though, I am still wondering why Knesh would even bring us here at all.  Were we to be paid assassins?  Or is there something else here that he wants, only available after Stump has been uprooted?" 
 
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

"I imagine Knesh doesn't want to get his hands dirty. Why not get a bunch of gullible adventurers to do it for him? He also probably doesn't want to risk his hide. Stump here might have some unexpected tricks up his sleeve. Regardless, our first priority is get topside. Once there, we can for a confrontation and determine who is telling the truth!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"He tried to come, but failed,
he survived, but Stump prevailed!
Assassins to he has sent before,
but they lie in a grindylow's maw.

He wants me gone and my treasure,
that he might live a life of leisure.
But he will pay for slaying my kin,
soon his revenge Stump shall win!

He'll likely seek your gear as well,
that black heart who belong in hell.
For he is a robber of the grave,
a twisted man and all gold's slave."
*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

"I say we go back to the grate and wave a fake head of Stump's around. It would also help if we carry a big sack of gold to entice Knesh. He'll have to open then, how else is he going to get the treasure? Mr. Stump, can you help with that fake head? We should look bloodied and disheveled to lower his guard." Megan grins as her plan plays out in her head.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"Bloody disheveled and more,
you're already covered in gore.
An illusionary corpse I can do,
but I fear he will be wise to you.

But take my cause I plead,
help an old fey in dire need.
I will even pay in advance,
one weapon each I can enhance."*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


And this is the part where I wish neither of my dog-slicers are broken...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


you could try offering him a broken Dogslicer... *Hint, hint*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

Megan offers Stump pieces of her dog slicer, "So uh...this got broken when we were clearing out the drug-stricken thugs living above...anyway you can help, please?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

The leprecahun simply nods, and in a split second in Megan's hands the metal flows without heating, the shattered parts of the whole joining seemlessly together and it shape subtly altering to one more fluid and sleek. A small amount of rust and metal plops free and tumbles to the floor.

In her hand Megan holds what appears to be a masterfully crafted blade _fabricate_d from her old broken one in the blink of an eye.

[sblock=Treasure]
Total Value: 900gp
Individual Share: 300gp

1 Weapon made MW each via Leprechauns fabricate spell-like ability.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 14, 2011)

"Neat!" Squeals the half elf, "I am beginning to think you're the good guy!"








*OOC:*


It is masterwork or a +1? Either way it's awesome!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Masterwork, not magical. Essentially he swiftly recrafts it thanks to the spell-like ability. Almost lucky there are three of you since he only gets three uses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

The Guardian holds up his right hand, wearing a cestus.

[sblock=OOC]
Changing both cesti would be two uses of his ability?

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*"Hold it lower you silly giant,
on my eyes I am reliant.
And those eyes will be slower,
if you don't move that thing lower."*

The leprechaun complains, but as soon as The Guardian lowers his hand he feels his cestus tightening and shaping itself more closely to his hand. The metal within writhes and crude spikes vanish to be replaced by perfectly formed little studs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel draws and holds out her scimitar, "This could be sharper, I suppose. Thank you Master Stump, it will help in dealing with our less than honest employer."

She puts the newly re-crafted scimitar back in its scabbard.

"But by increasing the value of these weapons, you haven't really paid us or given us treasure. So, now I am curious, what else is this treasure that Knesh wants from you? Surely not the use of your spells. Perhaps there is no need for an illusion at all, if we show him the real thing."
 
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

Stump gives Ariel a funny look and gestures at the large pile of gold and jewels he is standing on.

*"A leprechaun hordes his treasure,
its habit as much as leisure.
But mines sparkle gives me no joy,
since I lost me wife and boy."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

"Showing one the treasure will not do any good, as the other wants him dead. And I sympathize with his wish for revenge." The Guardian says.
Then he asks the little man:
"Did you close the gate behind us?"

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

*"Did I not already tell you no?
Very well I now tell you so.
I did not close the grate on you,
nor could I had I wanted to."*

Stump says seeming exasperated.

*"To climb I use a ladder of rope,
magic raises it like swift I hope.
But if the grate's shut I'm stuck to,
trapped here like a rat with you."*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 15, 2011)

"I am not swimming with the sharks unless unless we have exhausted all other options. I think our best bet is to trick/force Knesh into opening the grate. As I said before, I propose that we show him the gold to entice him. We can even tell him that we'll dump the treasure into the sea if he doesn't open up. Stump, do you have anything distinctive like a hat or a chain or something that we can give as 'proof'?"








*OOC:*


I think it's time we force the final confrontation. We don't have that much options.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I swear the first time I read that post when we saw Stump, there was no map showing an obvious pile of gold. 





Ariel is thinking about the situation aloud, "I think we were just bribed to leave this one be and turn on our employer. I am not sure either one is actually a good person in all of this. And, it occurs to me that perhaps neither one of these men are lying either.

"This could be a feud that will only result in death for one or the other, neither party being in the right."

She shrugs. First things first, she gestures back the way they came to look into getting out of the cellar.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

The group gather up the treasure, with Stump pointing out certain objects.

*"This white wand is your,
light wounds it cures.
It will help you thrive,
but charges it has only five.

This key will foil a cunning plan,
making a door closed to any man.
Place it in a lock and scram,
for its magic makes it jam!

This glittering oil makes,
a silver weapon from any fakes.
Rub it on and confront a foe,
who changes in the moon's full glow."*

The group then heads back to the trap door staying far enough back as to be out of sight of anyone looking down from above. Stump rows across the waters on a sturdy little boat hidden behind a ruined wine rack.

They can see that the grate has indeed been closed and the ladder is nowhere to be seen.









*OOC:*


I'll avoid giving the exact amount of the rest of the treasure for now, as loosing Fester will mean some recalculating. But you get A Wand of Cure Light Wounds with 5 charges, a Key of Lock Jamming, and a vial of Silversheen.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 16, 2011)

"So how we gonna do this?" Whispers Megan to her comrades, "Bluff our way up? Try to reason with Knesh? Either way, we should leave Stump here until we're up at ground level. We can always toss a pebble down to signal Stump to come up later."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

The Guardian looks around for the bodies of the creatures they had slain before reaching Stump:
"Stump, could you make one of it looking like you, but you know... dead?"

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

The leprechaun raises his hand holding it flat and wobbling it uncertainly,

*"I could, but needs be
it must be smaller than me.
If tentacles you remove,
possible it might prove.

But of Knesh beware,
there's a cunning mind there.
Tricks he's seen for many a year,
wise to my magics I fear?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

With the confidence of a woman who has a plan, Ariel states, "I will tell him the truth and see what happens. It shouldn't take much convincing to get Knesh to come down here. After he comes down, Stump can reveal himself and we can get to the bottom of this, once and for all."

Since Knesh has no reason to attack them, she motions for Megan to go ahead and try to open the trap door, using her rogue skill maybe.  Ariel casts _Guidance _and _Resistance _on her just beforehand and then continues to do it again for herself and the Guardian.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

The trapdoor remains 20 feet up, and without a ladder reaching it itself will be a problem. Stump produces a small rope ladder of what appears to be be spider silk - fabricate is a handy ability - but it is clearly designed for someone who weighs in in the below 50lbs bracket.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

"Do we have a grappling hook? If so I can climb up and try to open the grate."

"If the grate is locked though, then I believe Knesh has turned on us. If not, why close the door and lock it behind his allies? And assuming Knesh is who Stump says he is, I am afraid there will be little we can say to dissuade him to a reasonably compromise. But first thing first, let's get that grate open. Guardian, will you position yourself to catch me just in case?"








*OOC:*


With a knotted rope + wall the DC to climb is only 5. Megan will go ahead and climb if we have a grappling hook


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey All,  

I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning  and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be  back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to  do with myself.

Wish me luck and I hope to return soon.   

PM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

"Yes. I can also hold up my shield as a stepping stone, epically, if our new friend cannot produce grappling hook for my rope."

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> ...











*OOC:*


Best wishes and good luck!!


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Indeed! Good luck!














*OOC:*


Wait for him in the meantime? Keep going?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Given my best wishes in another thread. Fingers crossed for you and yours PM!

Its up to you guys you can try some solutions to getting up, and getting the grate open, or wait. This current situation is one where we could have Ariel sit back in NPC mode fairly easily.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rechecked my characters equipment.
He has actually a rope, pitons and a hammer to get them into a wall.
He already asked the leprechaun if he can make a rope. will change the question above to grappling hook.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

The leprechaun shakes his head,

*"Fool I am I am afraid,
I used it all in the gifts I made.
Alas that magic is no more,
and can't be used on the door."*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

"Here's what we can do to improvise," says Megan, "We can hammer the pistons into the wall then tie the rope from piton to piton to simulate a rope with grappling hook. It'll make a lot of noise, but it's better than sitting around. Let's get started."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

As soon as one of the party moves closer to the grate Knesh's thin reedy voice echoes down,

"Ah you survived your ordeal, I am so glad. But you must forgive me, I am a pitiful old man, you are young and vibrant you will I am sure to go on to win great treasure and renown, but alas such things are passed for me. I am afraid I much renage upon our deal.

I am ashamed to offer new terms, but I must. Give me the treasure, and the leprechaun's head, and I will unlock this and toss you down a rope that you might escape. I'm afraid even nimble fingers will not avail you otherwise, even were I not here with my knives - not to mention you unconscious companion - you could not reach the lock.

The only other way as I understand it is to swim out, but I'm afraid the local scum have been dumping a good many bodies into the water, and I may even have dumped a carcass or two into the waters myself these past few days. You could make it, but I rather doubt it.

So please be reasonable and look at it as charity to and old man. I'll simply lower a rope and you can attach the leprechaun's head, then in turn the treasure. It may take a while, but we have the time I assure you. Then once I am satisfied that the head and treasure are real, and wholly no illusory I will open the hatch, drop you a rope and scarper.

There really are no other boats on the island, I've seen to that. But if you wait a few hours, you are bound to be able to hail someone. I will of course be long gone from Venza by the time you do though, using a different name, and a different face. Nothing but a memory, perhaps I'll become a merchant, or an Innkeeper, somewhere nice and provincial.

But I do go on, pardon my ramblings. Again my apologies, but I needed to rid myself of that accursed leprechaun and I am too old to make another fortune adventuring, so I cannot afford to share the treasure. Chalk it up as a valuable life lesson."


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

"Did you and the Eels really murdered Stump's family? Please tell us the truth, we deserve at least this much." As she talks Megan uses a subtle hand gesture to tell Stump to stay back.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"Ah, well yes and no. They were monsters we were adventurers, they had a treasure we wanted it, so we killed them. You can't think of them as people they are just monsters. Sure if they had gotten out of our way we would probably have left them alone, but they tried to fight, so they died. I've told Stump I was sorry they got in my way, but he won't hear it."

Stump staying back out of Knesh's field of vision quivers with rage.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

"I see...I guess we have no choice then. We will be back with what you want later."

Once out of Knesh's hearing range, Megan gathers her companions.

"I am sorry for what happened Stump. It seems that Knesh is the real trickster all along. Guardian, I have two ideas. One, we can try to lure him down by destroying illusionary treasure. Two, we brave the water and hope for the best. What do you think?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Outside of Knesh's hearing distance.
"Let's try your first suggestion first. We should be keeping swimming as our very last options.
And to be clear, I will not kill anyone for Knesh!

Stump, why didn't he imprisoned you here before? Have you any means to escape?"

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 17, 2011)

"Then let's scavenge around for some rocks and pebbles. Find a sack and dump all that stuff in, mixed with some real treasure. A lie is more potent with a grain of truth!"

"I suppose we'll borrow that hammer of yours for coin/gem destruction?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

The Guardian follows Megan's lead.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 18, 2011)

After gathering a few sacks of junk mixed with treasure...

"Stump is there any magic that you can help us with? Maybe you can make the "treasure" more real? Or better yet, make me more convincing? If this ploy doesn't work, we might have to swim for it and I don't relish the prospect of dodging sharks."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Stump looks puzzled,
*
"You don't get more real than true,
I'm not sure what illusion can do.
And I have no skill to guide your tongue,
my magics are few though they're strong."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

"We could just give him the real thing... but I think he still wants your head, Stump. And I don't know how we should fake it."

[sblock=OOC]
please see my status.
It will most likely best to continue after the weekend, when I'm (and hopefully perrinmiller) back.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 18, 2011)

Megan has a flash of insight as she goes back to the pond and retries (cuts off) the dead goblin's head. She then beats it up so it's hard to tell whose head it is from a distance.

"Alright, it seems we have done the best we could so let's give guile a try. Guardian, follow my lead."

After smearing some goblin blood on her face and messing up her hair, Megan walks back to where Knesh can see her, keeping as much distance as possible not give the man a chance for scrutiny. 

"It's done Knesh! The little bastard gave us a real struggle." Announces Megan. When the half elf is sure that she has the man's attention, she tosses several bags along with the fake head down on the ground. "But now that we have the treasure, I am afraid the terms have changed."

Megan holds up a ruby, making sure it glitters as much as it can from what little light is afforded by topside. "Beautiful, isn't it? Knesh's trove has several of these. What's the market values for these? 10 gp? 20?" W/out another word, she smashes it with the hammer.

"Oh now there is a crack in it." *smash* "Oh, now it's shattered. What a shame. Don't believe me? Here, take a look yourself." Megan tosses a real ruby up.

"Here's the new terms. You let us out and we'll split this treasure 50/50 out of respect. There's plenty here for you to retire comfortably even with just half. Refuse our term and we'll smash up what we can and dump what we can't destroy into the river. If any of us survive the swim to the surface, we'll hunt you like we did with this pathetic creature here. Oh, and did I mention this offer is time sensitive?"

Megan tosses the hammer to the Guardian along with a fist of gems, "Start smashing! One at a time and make sure he can see it!"








*OOC:*


Oh well, it's not mean to be. I hope we all brought our scuba gear.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

"Hmm, a reasonable plan, but don't get too caught up in your own cleverness. Its obvious now that you bleeding hearts have fallen for the leprechaun's sob story. And I know a Sahaguin or two who will retrieve the treasure for me, albeit at a price I am reluctant to pay. I'm not letting you out without a leprechaun corpse I'm afraid. But if you bring me that, I'm prepared to take only two thousand gold pieces worth of treasure, that should be sufficient to my needs. But I won't be haunted by that little fey vermin anymore, kill him, die down like there like rats, or take your chances with the sharks - those are your only options."









*OOC:*


For shattering rubies I'm going to need a fairly impressive strength check I'm afraid.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 18, 2011)

"Well that was worth a shot." Says Megan once out of earshot, "Guardian, what do you think of holding out down here? Surely curiosity will get the better of Knesh and he will want to come down and check things out in a few days. Stump, do you have any spare food/water? At this rate, I am willing to eat Goblin flesh and drink dank water than to give him any satisfaction. Of course, there's no preventing him from sending another band of hapless adventurers after us, so swimming might not be a bad option?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

*"I've no food I am afraid,
I stole it from the Pesh brigade.
But if you swim I can make it appear,
as if you are still waiting here."*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 18, 2011)

Megan looks expectantly at the Guardian for direction.








*OOC:*


I am down for swimming is there are no other options.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

"I will rather die swimming than killing someone for Knesh!"

[sblock=OOC]
please see my status.
It will most likely best to continue after the weekend, when I'm (and hopefully perrinmiller) back.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 19, 2011)

"Let's waste no time then. Stump, please keep him occupied."

Megan gives the creatures a wink before diving into the pool.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


I am back on-line, see this post.  





Having been lost deep in thought, Ariel did not participate in the ruse.  She is not very skilled at lying anyway.  

Since she cannot swim, nor has any inclination to fight sharks in water, she speaks up before Megan leaves, "Wait, a moment.  What about climbing up there?  We have not even tried that option yet.  Nor have I tried reason after the attempt at deceit."

"This ladder of Stump's will support his weight, can he open the grate.  I could wing a few fire bolts at him if he tries to interfere."









*OOC:*


I think I missed something. Why was the pitons, rope, plan abandoned? Also there must be a few more things to try yet before swimming.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Welcome back! Glad everything worked out for you.






"I assume that lock to the grate is located outside, which means all Knesh has to do is wait for my slender hands to appear for him to chop them off. And since Knesh is only attacking my hands, I imagine it'll be hard for range missiles to hit him. But let's say I somehow climbed up, unlocked the grate, and got topside w/out getting chopped to pieces, I then have to find the ladder and throw it down there for the rest of the group to climb up, all the while fighting off Knesh. It just sounds like a plan with too many places that could go wrong."

"You can try diplomacy with Knesh if you want. I am under the impression that one way or another he wants Stump here dead."








*OOC:*


Stump doesn't have a ladder, he got us a rope.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Stump has a rope ladder made for a small creature, which he normally uses Mage Hand to lift up. Feel free to try reason, he does seem a reasonable man - even if he is selfish and certainly racist, or feyist?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 anti-feyitism


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fey Hater


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Reported.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Hmm, I think we need a more thorough description of the grate in terms of visibility through it and how it is locked. 





Ariel settles in to think some more, not letting Megan's negativity influence her yet, "Losing hands to Knesh or a leg from a shark, neither option is very attractive."

"What else do we have at our disposal?  If we can get up there and secure pitons, we could potentially anchor a few ropes and possibly suspend the little boat underneath the trapdoor."

Looking at the area around the trapdoor's hole above and the boat itself, she wonders if that possibility is viable.

"Knesh is also by himself and cannot watch that grate all of the time either."
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

The grate looks to weight somewhere in the region of 300lbs, it is made from wrought iron and slightly rusted now - though this seems only cosmetic. The gaps between the bars are about six inches square, big enough for a hand, but not a head.

It is located twenty feet up and about five feet away from the back wall, and fifteen feet from walls on either side.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel looks at the walls and the boat while trying to determine if it is possible to suspend the boat  underneath the grate.  

Turning to the others, she suggests, "Perhaps we can find something else useful to help.  Unless you have ideas on how to escape the alleged sharks.  Stump, what is this dangerous way out like? Do we have to swim far underwater?"

[sblock=OOC]I supposed we can be considering the sharks a higher threat than is realistic.  Without wounds, the sharks might avoid us swimming and just leave us alone.  Depends how hungry they are.  Know of any good shark repellent?

I still might try Diplomacy yet, but my creativity is still not fully back on-line yet.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 21, 2011)

"I must confess I have no clue as to the purpose of suspending a boat beneath the grate," says Megan with a confused look, "do you intend to bring the grate down with the extra weight or climb to the grate via the suspended boat?"

"Any magic to help us swim better?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

*"Under the water you must swim deep,
then back up to avoid eternal sleep.
Should be possible within a minute,
but if wearing armor you might want to bin it."*

The leprechaun replies looking troubled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

"Ariel is right. Pitons and hammer can do much to a crate and Kesh has to sleep."

[sblock=OOC]
Would it be possible to weaken the hinges of the crate with the hammer and using a piton as chisel? Sounds that Knesh cannot do much from the other side to stop us from doing this.

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel notices the worry on Stump's face and asks him, "Is something new bothering you?"

In reply to the questions about her idea, she says, "If we can suspend the boat to make a platform underneath the grate, I can fling fire bolts through the bars and keep Knesh back while Megan picks any lock.  However, it might not be locked at all, just shut and heavy. If we can push up on it, that might be enough to get out out."

"I also could rest another night and prayer for different divine gifts to be more useful on the morrow."









*OOC:*


Cannot remember if we actually know that the grate is locked.  Perhaps we just assumed it was.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 22, 2011)

"There are many obstacles that we must overcome in order to be successful in this frontal assault. Assuming we can catch Knesh off guard and the grate isn't locked, we still have two problems. First, the grate is located 5 ft AWAY from the back wall. That's a fair distance (Megan's 5'4", to give you a perspective) and we need to figure out how to reach it. Second, and more importantly, the grate weighs ~300 pounds. W/out solid footing, how are we suppose to push that much weight upward?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I have a healthy respect for our DM since he killed one character in Buyer's Remorse and the way out through the sharks sounded like a TPK when we first heard about it. Perhaps my Diplomacy Roll will be good enough. Do not read into her statement regarding you guys, she needs to do that to help with the Diplomacy I think.

Though I do have some questions unanswered by our DM. The suspended boat in theory sounds possible (I don't think Megan understands the idea from her last post, we can anchor rope between the walls or down from the ceiling), but without a ruling from the DM I dunno.  If it won't work, he can easily say the appearance of the boat makes such a venture impractical and we can move on to other ideas.[/sblock]Guessing that Stump's problem has more to do with swimming out than dealing with Knesh, Ariel steps out under the grate and calls up, "Master Knesh, it is truly I, Ariel Esimae, not the leprechaun in disguise.  You can know this because he would not be able to tell you that I was wearing my clerical vestments and no armor when we first met at the Dunn Wright Inn."

"I realize that my foolish companions tried a ruse that I did not approve of.  But we need a reasonable solution here, and one that serves Justice.  We have the trickster and the treasure here and we intend to get to the bottom of this."

"But we are not murders.  You hired us to deal with a situation and we shall do just that. Surely we can resolve this without removing anyone's head.  We are reasonable people just as you are, so please open the grate and we can bring the treasure up and finish our assignment once and for all."

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy (1d20+8=21)
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

The Guardian waits for Knesh's response.









*OOC:*


regarding the suspended boat: The pitons would need to be able to sustain the weight of the boat, the persons in it and the grate, if we try to push it open.
But maybe we could use one piton as chisel and weaken the stone around it.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

Knesh listens to Ariel, "Nevertheless those are my terms grisly as they are. You will forgive me I trust if I put my own interests before justice, an abstract and problematically subjective moral construct at best.

Now its true that you can do a great deal to spite me here, and that it is in both parties best interests to reach a mutually agreeable compromise. But you see my priority is getting the leprechaun to cease its harassment of me. I did not lie about his little vendetta being a torture, the constant anxiety, never being able to sleep, never knowing if he is watching or not, having to second guess everything....

But murder is not the only solution, get him to swear, and get me my 2000gp and I will release you. If he swears upon his honor and the souls of his family that should be sufficient, I know enough leprechaun lore by now to know they do not break their promises..."









*OOC:*


I don't think the boat solution is practical I'm afraid. Disregarding the difficulties of set up you are going to need a person in it, plus the weight of the boat plus and extra 300lbs as the person attempts to open the grate. I also don't see how you could hope to implement it without making a great deal of noise. So lets say it does not look practical.


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 24, 2011)

Back out of earshot.

"This is one of those compromise vs. risk it all & win big scenarios," says Megan, "While our situation seems dire and giving up is tempting, let's go over what has happened. Knesh and his thug friends, in the name of adventuring, brutally murdered Stump and his family for treasure. Once he found Stump's hideout, instead of facing Stump like a man, Knesh tricked us into trying to kill the leprechaun. But it wasn't enough to manipulate a bunch of hapless young adventurers into doing his dirty work. He shut the grate right after we entered this dungeon, intending to force us to give up all the treasure. Now, seeing all his foe has united against him, Knesh wants us to let him off by paying HIM money."

Megan turns to Ariel and the Guardian, "I don't know about your religion decrees or values, but Knesh offends my personal sense of what is right. He is exactly the kind of creature that anyone who cares about Venza would stop. I know swimming is dangerous, but I am willing to try it if there is a chance to stop Knesh. Are you guys with me?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Afg, this hasn't been responded to yet, but maybe it is not important.







perrinmiller said:


> Ariel notices the worry on Stump's face and asks him, "Is something new bothering you?"



[/sblock]Ariel calls back up to Knesh, "I understand, let me discuss this with Stump, then."

Returning out of sight and earshot of Knesh to where the other three are, Ariel listens to Megan again talk about swimming for it. She replies, "Not yet, I have one more chance at avoiding being a shark's lunch."

"Stump, would you consider giving your oath to Knesh?  I too share Megan's feelings that Justice must be served on Knesh and fully intend to carry out that act once we are topside.  Will you trust us to deal with him properly?  I wish to see this ended once and for all.  Afterward you should be able to leave peaceably."
 
Diplomacy (1d20+8=28)
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

"Stump, even as you swear this oath, the rest of us is not bound by it. I promise that I will seek Knesh until he is brought to justice."

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 25, 2011)

Megan asks Ariel, "So what's the plan? We get topside then force Knesh to repent? Keep in mind that Knesh is cunning and will not be standing around after we get topside. I imagine he will demand for the money first. By the time we climbed up the ladder, he'll be well on his way to the only boat off this island. Sure we got a little boat here, but it will also take time for us to haul it topside. I doubt we can catch up to him."

"What if...the Guardian and I swim for it? If even one of us makes it, we can at least cut Knesh off at his boat. You can go through the transaction with the man as usual, and we'll ambush him as he tries to leave."


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will seeking out Knesh to exact justice be Begger's Belief, Part Deux? If so, I am willing to forgo the short-term, more risky path to victory and throw my lot into a long-term, more official road to justice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Still waiting on Stump, but I will reply to megan.[/sblock]Ariel  comments, "I agree with the Guardian as well, exactly what I had in mind. He might be cunning, but also has proven himself to be untrustworthy. Just like yourselves have recently done in his eyes.  Therefore I cannot lie at this point so I will have to be very careful with my words."

"We must control the exchange so that we are topside with him and the treasure within reach.  Right now we have a stalemate, and there must be compromise on both sides to reach an agreement."

"Dividing ourselves up will be hard to coordinate and leave someone vulnerable. I don't recommend it, even if you don't get eaten by sharks, but I will not stop you, Megan."
 
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay folks, just had a very hectic few days, its been 18 hour days snatched sleep and very stressful. Thought I would be able to post once a day, but just did not happen.







Stump bites his lip and clenches his fists, and after a long pause he manages to whisper,

*"By my oath I be bound,
could I so swear to confound?
Only if you all agree,
to take up my revenge for me.

You must swear by god and kin,
to finish off what I did begin.
Darks things arise in the heart,
when leprechaun and oath doth part..."*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 28, 2011)

Megan slides her new dog slicer over her palm and gave the leprechaun a bloody shake, "Where I come from that's how we do oaths. Knesh thinks he can play us for all for fools. We'll get him back soon enough."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

The leprechaun nods and clasps Megan's palm firmly giving it one firm shake.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods solemnly, "On my mistress, the Goddess Helina, you have my oath that I will do what is in my power to do, bringing Her Justice to the miserable cur."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

After everyone has given their oaths Stump sighs heavily,
*
"Very well what shall I do?
Step forward and simply speak it true?
Or do we wish to a threat pretend,
blade to throat ready to my life end?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel says, "Stump, just come with me and I will speak to him."

Moving back into view from the grate above, she calls up, "Knesh? Stump is prepared to make the oath.  We will bring the treasure up with us when you open the grate and put down the ladder."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

Once Knesh has stopped laughing - it takes a while - he manages to catch enough breath to speak, "How about no? You realize I have a functioning brain and sense of self preservation, yes? No, how it works is I will lower a rope with a bag tied to it, you fill it with treasure and I pull it up - might take a few runs but we have the time. Have the leprechaun make his oath conditional upon me releasing you. I will simply unlock the grate and with you all backed off out of sight raise it up. I will drop you a rope if you need it. But I plan on having enough time to make my escape, because while I trust a leprechaun's oath, I cannot say the same for the rest of you."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

Ariel replies, "Knesh, why would we want to harm you?  So far you have only locked us down here, I assume, since you are afraid of the leprechaun escaping us."

"We have found a solution to your problem with him, after he begged for mercy and we choose not to murder him for you."

"You can have your treasure once you let us up, but not before. If you don't trust us then we can make the exchange down here."

Diplomacy (1d20+8=24)[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> ... I will simply unlock the grate and with you all backed off out of sight raise it up. ...




"Sorry, but i don't trust you on this, for obvious reasons.
What will keep you from not opening the gate and let us all die down here.
And don't try 'you have no other choice'. You have neither if you want the treasure.
You try to convince us that you have all trumps, but without the treasure, you got nothing."

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel adds further to the Guardian's argument, "And you will not have the Leprechaun's oath either.  If you continue to betray us, you won't be free of his torment."

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

Knesh chuckles, "Oh yes why, oh why would you want to hurt me? Forgive my paranoia, but no I won't be letting you up so we can have a little chat before I flee. The reason you can trust em is because it is obvious I want rid of the leprechaun have him swear that if I do as promised - unlocking the grate, etc. - he will leave me be. Then if I do not free you he can continue his pointless vendetta. 

And while you may have the treasure you are also stuck in a dank hole, I would suggest it will not provide a great deal of comfort down there."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

"Can you remind me of the way Stump would use if you leave us all in the hole? And I think I will feel down here much less comfortable with you laughing on our foolishness and leaving with the treasure without opening the grate.

I will swim with sharks before risking this event. Also you assume we have no families or friends who might want to avenge us. Hard to flee them without any money because the treasure is still down here."
The Guardian says, but sounding not very convincing.

[sblock=OOC]
He isn't bluffing. i just roll very bad 

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

"The leprechaun can turn invisible, a shark might get him, but I doubt it. You, I don't doubt would make a buffet. In my experience most adventurers families and friends are not expecting to see their loved ones for a long time, but maybe I am wrong and you will get lucky... Maybe.

You have my terms I grow weary of this. Its really nothing personal I have no interest in harming anyone I just want to be able to be free of the leprechaun and have a little coin to start a new life. That is not so unreasonable is it?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

"Hey, thanks for the idea. We will send Stump to get some help from Ariel's church and from my family. Even when they doubt him, they will at least come to investigate. Sounds like you will got nothing today.

And yes, trusting someone who betrayed me sounds very unreasonable."
The Guardian answers.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

Knesh smiles, "Fair enough, I am outwitted. Woe is me. Call me when you are willing to talk seriously I shall be... at hand."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am a little buggered that a diplomacy result of 26 could not sway him, looks like DM fiat to me.  But I have more ideas.





Ariel shrugs, but is a little frustrated at the beggar's betrayal.  But figures if they hadn't botched lying to him earlier, perhaps things would have been different.

She doesn't reply to Knesh, her silence all the answer he needs.  Leaving the visible area from topside she remarks to her companions, "Well, we had to try.  Now I feel justified in dealing with him properly without resulting to being the slightest deceitful."

"Let's pile the treasure right in plain view so he can see it from above.  That should hold his attention as I have some ideas.  Stump, is it true that you can turn invisible and evade any sharks that would want to eat us?"

"Megan and Guardian, we have some options.  We can pile the treasure in plain sight and then let him think we tried to swim out. Ambushing him when he comes down."

"Or we can all try to swim out with the treasure and risk being eaten.  We could use that boat, over turned to make a pocket of air and then tie armor, treasure and gear to help partially sink it so we can use it to breath on our way out. That might work."

"My other idea, depends on Stump's answer."

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys. For some reason I got unsubscribed to this thread and assumed that there has been no activity since my last post. Can someone give me directions on how to get resubscribe to it? I looked around but didn't find an obvious way.






Out Knesh has retreated, Megan gathers the group. "Well that didn't go down the way we planned. Looks like we have three options outside of further diplomacy. One is give up the gold and track Knesh down later. Two is to have Stump slip out and free us somehow. Three is to swim for it."

After listening to Ariel's suggestions, Mega responds, "We could try to lure Knesh down with the treasure, but how are we going to convince him that we left? If I am in that man's position, I would sooner believe that the youngsters stubbornly braved the water with the treasure than leave it for me to take. Does Stump being able to turn invisible somehow fit into this plan?"

"Stump, have you swam out before? Perhaps you can give us some guidance on which way to go before we attempt the endeavor. If we do swim, you can make it as if we're still around, can't you?"

"I like the boat idea, but not to make a pocket of air. I recommend tying the two goblin corpses to the boat along with other junk to help partially sink it. we can push the boat + corpses to the shark hoard to attract their attention while we make a break for it to the surface."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


It should be resubscribe automatically once you posted again.  Btw, in case you missed it, I posted before you did.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


You need to read the diplomacy rules PM, its not enchantment. 26 does not make people idiots. It certainly is not DM fiat. You might also want to look at the +10 modifier for giving dangerous aide, or the +15 for doing something that will result in punishment. You are apparently thinking of dominate person. 







Stump looks dubious, 
*
"I might be able to make a brake,
but sharks have senses I can't fake.
And truth be told I don't swim well,
though as a last resort what the hell?"*


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I edited my post up top. Thanks perrin!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Rules aside, I don't really care at this point (I said "buggered" not "pissed").  

Since a 26 doesn't sway him, then we have to do something else. I kinda wished we didn't do the good route and spare Stump with parley and attacked him straight away. Same problem when you take prisoners.[/sblock]Ariel looks to the Guardian for his opinion, but comments further, "Perhaps we can pretend to pile the treasure right in plain view so he can see it from above, sacks filled with rocks or something. Then he might keep a watch on us. I will work on that.  We could even leave the real thing."

"If the Guardian agrees, let's just try Megan's idea and get on with it.  We need to hurry before he gives up waiting."

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> We need to hurry before he gives up waiting."




"Actually I would like him opening the grate and looking around where we are. And not everyone should go. I would hate that we all die as shark food and Knesh gets the treasure."
The Guardian answers.

[sblock=OOC]


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +4, Refl +2, Will -1

HP: 11/12

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Mar 31, 2011)

"If we don't show up within a certain amount of time, then Stump can assume that we're dead. He can dump the treasure into the river or wait for Knesh to come down. Wouldn't matter to us by that point."

Megan then starts to prepare for the inevitably swim, tying the dead goblins to the boat to weigh it down.

"You guys coming?"








*OOC:*


My armor check penalty is only -1, so I am keeping my armor on.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just to reassure you guys a bit swimming was always the default route here. I'll wait a bit to see who is going and what preparation are being made, etc., then I'll post an underwater map.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Satisfied that Stump will make sure that Knesh will receive no treasure even if he dies, the Guardian prepares for moving through the water.









*OOC:*


Should have taken class skills (swim!!) first and fluff skills later... is the plan to sacrifice the boat? If not, I would like to bind his shield to it and leave the backpack behind. His armor is already very light (no ACP penalty).


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume that we have to dive and the entire swim part would be underwater. Could be wrong though (like a short dive into a cavern) and wouldn't hurt to see what happens.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel nods as the group is getting busy, "Right, let's put the treasure in plain view. Stump, we won't ask you to brave the water with us, but our agreement holds.  We will deal with the betraying wretch.  I would like your oath that you will not betray us in return, if you don't mind. I don't think I can handle yet another betrayal today."

Walking back under the grate, she will not speak to Knesh while she piles the treasure.  If she sees the miserable cur peeking down, she will even give him a glimpse of the stuff so he knows it is real. 

Once done she will call up, "You want the treasure, come down and get it.  We can wait you out if necessary."

Back out of sight again, Ariel goes and strips off her armor and bundles it up with her other heavy things for the underwater trip. Putting her fate into the hands of her Goddess, she signals that she is ready.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


We have all decided to swim right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2011)

VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We have all decided to swim right?











*OOC:*


Yes, Guardian is ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

_OOC: Me too._


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


So...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Afg is swamped with RL work.  I don't think he has forgotten us, but his gaming is severely cut down at the moment.


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


K, just checking. Hope all goes well with AFG.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


In case Afg returns soon, tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well nothing from AFg as of yet but has only been a little over a week. Thinking we will give him one more and then give this game a "push" if needed.

Until then you all have a little work you can be doing, because as of today you all have obtained enough XP to hit LvL 2 *CONGRATS!* 

Think you all should lvl up and I will see to getting them approved by this time next week. And then I think it will be time for a little swim with da sharks! 

Experience Breakdown:

Encounter #1 - 202 XP each
Encounter #2 - 300 XP each
Encounter #3 - 200 XP each
Time XP (86 days) - 602 XP each [/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cool beans. Will try to squeeze in the update this weekend.


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just updated Megan, added the category "Awaiting Approval", and  posted her page on the Char Sub thread. Let's get this game rolling  again!


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Been pretty busy, but I will try to level up Ariel in the next few days after I catch up everything else.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
[MENTION=100478]fggs02[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6668036]VVilhem[/MENTION]
[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

It has been two weeks since Aldern Foxglove last posted.  If he doesn't show up today I'll pick up the adventure and continue it on Friday.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will be perhaps a bit slow posting during Easter. I'm visiting my parents with the kids.
The Guardian is updated and approved.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] What about the spells WD? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] What about the spells WD? [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I knew I forgot something. But I think he will not be able to cast until an 8 hour sleep, right?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I expect a slow down due to Easter as well.  

For Spells, Afg was allowing the same thing that I am in my game (since I borrowed it from him in the first place).  The spells are available after your preparation (praying or studying if appropriate) without needing to rest again.  Basically you can level up and get full advantage if your characters can take 15 minutes IC to complete things if necessary.  That was what I was doing with Ariel.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm a whole week behind, apparently.  I kept thinking Easter was the _next_ weekend, not this one.  We can take it easy or just wait til Monday if that works better for everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2011)

Stump points to a dark patch of water.

*The tunnel is there after a short dive,
I’ll join your number to make us five,
(Presuming your friend above is still alive).
I hope, finally, to avenge my wife,
To avenge my boy and retake my life.*

The first of you into the water dives down, though the entrance to the underwater tunnel isn’t too far below the surface of the water.  The water is murky and it takes a brief moment to find the entrance.  The entrance and the tunnel behind is smooth, as if worked stone.  After a short swim the water visibly lightens and you can see dark forms darting through the waters.  

[sblock=OOC]I’ll need swim checks for when you all enter the underwater tunnel (and for each round that you are in the water after that), a marching order and initiatives.  Presuming you make your skill check one full round of swimming will see you through the tunnel and you’ll just need to surface (which will require two rounds of successful swimming, barring any combat) and wade ashore.

If you all could let me know who is wearing armor and who isn’t and also what sort of preparations you are making for your gear then that would help get this rolling.  Also, I read back from when the characters entered the tunnels/caves under the island and didn’t see any reference to a boat except by the characters.  Perhaps I missed it.  Presuming there is a boat, even weighted down it would be very difficult to move it down through the water without it tipping and losing the pocket of air that it might have.  It would also slow your speed and require all of you to keep it level (Str check, DC 15 from each of you).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Fester (our 4th player) is no longer in the party, not even NPC'd.  He stayed behind topside and is gone.

The boat is Stump's.  It is there, we did not make it up. 

I went back and checked and we never actually agreed on the submerged boat plan.  I still would rather use it for a pocket of air AND still use the goblin squids for a distraction for sharks as Megan suggested.  VV & WW?

So the plan is to use rocks, the treasure and bundles of our armor (both the Guardian and Ariel posted removal of such) to counterweight the upside down boat to get neutral buoyancy.  With the treasure dangling below the upturned boat, it's center of gravity will be easily below its center of buoyancy.  This will mean that it will be stable on its own and we can easily guide it slowly with any checks required taking a 10.  

However, without adequate data (size of the boat and actual weights of the ballast) we cannot do the math on this physics equation.  But, there is no need, since we can use more rocks to add additional ballast to achieve the neutral buoyancy.  Needing difficult Strength checks to keep it stable in that case would be unreasonable in my opinion (I have had basic Naval Architecture classes in my Naval Career) since we would not need to use our own bodies as ballast to stabilize our makeshift submarine.

The plan is that we can actually walk the boat along the bottom being able to breath in the pocket of air taking turns.  Then once outside we would need to swim upwards pushing it, but we can be assisted but cutting loose a few of our ballast rocks to get some positive buoyancy and float upwards.

Take 10 on Swim for an 11 until we are in Combat.
Initiative: 1D20+2 = 18


I think we would be in a box formation. Guardian and Megan up front and Ariel and Stump in the rear?[/sblock]
Ariel helps get the boat ready upside down and properly weighted.

"I think we should still use the pocket of air plan.  But, we should also use the goblin squid corpses and dead thugs for distracting sharks like Megan suggested."

She plans to keep her scimitar and belt around her waist.
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2011)

A bit of preparatory exploration indicates that the top of the tunnel that leads out into the surrounding body of water is only a few feet below the surface of the water of the cave.  The tunnel itself is a hole nearly five feet in diameter.  The water surrounding the entrance is deep and so will require a bit of swimming to reach.

[sblock=OOC]'k, first things first: Stump's boat.  Considering Stump is small and had to either transport the boat down here by himself or fabricate it, the 'boat' is a small coracle three feet in diameter and no more than 12 inches deep at the center.

I'll forgo a big discussion of the mechanics of the situation to say that your characters, based on the information already given (the 20 ft. shaft down to the cellar/cave) and what they can calculate of distances based on what they've experienced of the island, can figure they'll only have to swim approximately 40 feet.

If you still wish to use the boat, I can see reducing the checks to one DC 10 Str check (total per round, not per PC) but the need for swimming is enough of a distraction that you can't take 10.  Handling the boat will also reduce your movement for the round by five feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2011)

The Guardian already travels light, his armor so fine it doesn't bother him more than mere clothes. He is willing to try it with boat or without.


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not responding on a timely manner. I just got back from vacation and my computer's broken. Will only be posting at work.







"Let's get going before Knesh get impatient." Says Megan as she helps her comrades carry the boat into the water. "Since Stump is coming with us, we should collect the laid out treasure and hide it somewhere. And since maneuvering the boat requires such concentration, I am not sure we can bring the goblin corpses along."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2011)

Stump snickers as the boat is prepared for its underwater journey.

*An under the water boat
When it should really float!
What next will I see?*  He shakes his head in exaggerated disbelief but is smiling as he makes a final comment.
*Humans are all crazy.*

The small group slides into the deeper water with the overturned boat that somewhat resembles a turtle shell.  A little air is lost finding the balance but there still remains enough so that the group won’t get desperate for air though the shallowness of the air means only one can take advantage of it at a time.  Megan goes first with a gracefulness in the water that is surprising though her assistance with the boat is minimal.

Stump flails about in the water making no progress and his fingers slip from the edge of the coracle.  Ariel also has some difficulty swimming.  Megan and the Guardian make it into the underwater passageway with the coracle but when Stump and Ariel are forced to let go the coracle tilts and the air escapes in a stream of bubbles.  Luckily, the coracle was inside the passageway when it sank so it doesn't go far before it settles on the bottom.

[sblock=OOC]In the interest of moving past this scene which really has little relevance to the adventure (but adds a fair amount of mechanical complication) I made first round swim/str checks.  If the swim check failed then that character couldn't help stabilize the coracle.

Round One - no combat, coracle sank, sharks spotted, Ariel and Stump failed swim.
Round Two - need actions, swim checks.

Initiative Order
Megan
Sharks
Ariel
Guardian
Stump[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Are we going to lose the treasure and gear attached to the boat?  Or can we have a tether line attached and can pull it up from shore?






Ariel tries not to panic when the others fail to keep their pocket of air from being lost. She makes another attempt to swim forward through the tunnel to catch up.
 
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Swim (1d20+1=11)
*Move Action:* Move to E3[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Light, Resistance, Guidance)
1st Level 3/3 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan is up!  Then the Guardian (since we have Ariel's actions for round two).

The gear/treasure is in F3 and easily retrievable as you swim by.  An extra rope so that you can pull it up after you surface/get to shore is fine, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will wait for the sharks' actions before I post for the Guardian.


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 28, 2011)

Megan stiffens as she saw large, black shapes gliding towards her, instinctively tugging the coracle closer to her body for protection. Unfortunately, in her panic she sorta flounders about.









*OOC:*


I don't really know how to get pass the sharks. I originally thought to distract them with the goblin corpses, but we didn't bring those along since we have the boat. At this point, I can only think of using Stump's illusion to get pass them.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 28, 2011)

Emerging from the tunnel and seeing the dark forms dart through the water so near gives Megan a bit of a start.  As she flails at the water the sharks torpedoe towards her with teeth flashing.

With Megan positioned in front of the tunnel Ariel takes advantage of the speed she's gained pulling herself through the tunnel and slides past the other woman so that she is swimming just above Megan.

[sblock=Combat]I'm not really certain what each of you has in-hand or wearing so if you could clarify in your next posts so I can correct the combat block below I would appreciate it.  Thanks.

*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC  HP  InHand/Condition   Depth
Megan                  17  16  none/none      -25 ft.
Shark 1                13  13  none/none      -25 ft.
Shark 2                13  13  none/none      -25 ft.
Ariel                  12? 16  none/none      -20 ft.
Guardian               17? 19  none?/none     -25 ft.
Stump                  14  18  none/none      -25 ft.
```

Round One - no combat, coracle sank, sharks spotted, Ariel and Stump failed swim.
Round Two continuing - Megan fails swim.

This combat is definitely stacked against you with the sharks and swim checks needed.  It probably won't be pretty but I don't think it's insurmountable.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Guardian is up!


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan is wearing her armor, so her AC of 17 is correct. Does the boat provide its current occupants with some cover? If Megan pulls out her dog slicer, does she take a penalty the STR check to move the boat?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I suppose it is possible that the coracle could serve as a crude improvised shield giving +1 AC and a -2 ACP should Megan (or someone) wish to use it as such.  It won't provide cover, however.  The Str check was to avoid losing the bubble of air trapped under it.  No Str check is now required to move it; however, pulling it along or using it as a shield will hinder your swimming, hence the ACP above.  Pulling out her dogslicer won't affect Megan's actions in any fashion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ariel's AC is 12. Sorry about that.  No weapon in hand while swimming yet.

I think it is time to use the shark repellant.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2011)

The Guardian ties to move the boat forward. They will need air and perhaps they will be able to flee on dry land.

[sblock=OOC]
The guardins AC is right, he isn't using his shield. He has still his cesti on his hands. His HP is only 18, but he is no open wounds, thanks to the magic healing.

AC: 19 (currently 17), Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 18/19

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2011)

Stump finally gets his fish legs and darts through the water like a little minnow.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth
Megan                  17    16    none/none           -25 ft.
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft.
Shark 2                13    13    none/none           -25 ft.
Ariel                  12    16    none/none           -20 ft.
Guardian               17  18/19   cestus/none         -25 ft.
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -25 ft.
```

Round One - no combat, coracle sank, sharks spotted, Ariel and Stump failed swim.
Round Two continuing - Megan fails swim.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Again, the air has leaked from the coracle so no Str check needed to move it.  Megan has pulled it around like she might try to position it to give her a little defense but hasn't done so yet.














*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we get an updated map so we know who's next to what? And since the air is leaked out, is it correct to assume, with the exception of providing cover, the boat is now useless?







Trying to buy her friends some time, Megan pulls out her dagger and stabs at the nearest shark, hoping the little cover that the boat offers as well as her armor would protect her.









*OOC:*


I don't konw if using the boat as cover would require an action. Cover is cover, right?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, cover is cover.  BUT the coracle does NOT provide cover (see post 496).  If you wish to use it as an improvised shield it will take a move action to wrangle it into position just like readying a shield.  Unless you wish to use it in this fashion, then yes, the boat is now useless.







The sharks swim about circling and waiting for an opportune moment to take a bite (both provoke AoO from Megan).  In a split second one of the sharks whips around towards Megan with jaws and teeth chomping.  The water fills with a cloud of blood.  The second shark bites at Ariel's kicking legs scoring them with deep bloody gashes.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth/Air remaining
Megan                  17   0/16   dagger/staggered    -25 ft./23 rnds
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft./--
Shark 2                13    13    none/none           -20 ft./--
Ariel                  12  10/16   none/none           -20 ft./21 rnds
Guardian               17  18/19   cestus/none         -25 ft./23 rnds
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -20 ft./23 rnds
```

Round One - no combat, Ariel & Stump failed swim.
Round Two - Megan fails swim.
Round Three continuing - [/sblock]







*OOC:*


Ariel is up!


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ha! Megan is down to 0 hp. Whatever tricks we have up our sleeves, now is a good time to use them.







Megan manages to catch one of the sharks as it made a pass at her with her dagger. Yet her success is short lived as the other predator takes advantage of the distraction and sinks its teeth in her abdomen. Panic seizes the half elf as the water around her darkens with blood and the world starts to go dark...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Can we cast spells under water?
What happened to our shark chum?  These guys were supposed to be distracted with bait instead of making straight for us and begin chomping away. [/sblock]
Ariel makes no progress trying to swim upwards.  She points to Megan and motions for Stump to try and help the mortally wounded woman to the surface.  She draws her scimitar and flails at a shark, hoping to scare it away.
 
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Scimitar (1d20+3=4,  1d6+1=3)
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar & try to Swim (1d20+1=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 12 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (Apr 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Glasseye, is it possible for Megan to drink a healing potion underwater? Awkward realism aside, I understand that both retrieving and drinking a potion would provoke, but perhaps Stump could distract the sharks with some illusions? Since our cleric has decided to show off her martial prowess instead of healing (perrin, -2 to atk underwater and 1/2 dmg with slashing weapon , fyi) and swimming back to the surface, drink potion, then come back takes too long, I just want to explore all the alternatives.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2011)

Megan scores the shark's hide as it swims up to attack Ariel and the shark blood mixes in the water with her own.

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


*Casting spells underwater:*  Yes, but casting requires a concentration check DC 15 +spell level (Core 432; other underwater combat effects Core 433).  Everything else seems to be normal except for fire spells.

*Shark chum:* My understanding was that it was tied to the coracle (which is behind most of the characters; VVilhem, post 462).

*Swim checks:* Table 13-7: Combat Adjustments Underwater, Core 433, if you don’t make a swim check (or fail a swim check) then you are considered off balance (no Dex to AC, opponents get +2 to hit).  Since Megan can make a swim check and draw her dagger, then attack all in one round I'll go ahead and make her swim check for her.  SO, swim checks each round if you want to avoid the off balance condition.

*Underwater potions:* I don’t find anything that prohibits drinking potions underwater.





[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth/Air remaining
Megan                  17   0/16   dagger/staggered    -25 ft./23 rnds
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft./--
Shark 2                13    8     none/none           -20 ft./--
Ariel                  12  10/16   scimitar/off balance-20 ft./19 rnds
Guardian               17  18/19   cestus/none         -25 ft./23 rnds
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -20 ft./23 rnds
```

Round One - no combat, Ariel & Stump failed swim.
Round Two - Megan fails swim.
Round Three continuing - Ariel fails swim[/sblock]







*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is it somehow possible to get out of the tunnel without the risk to get bitten for the movement? Maybe diving a bit deeper to avoid the sharks reach? I would like to end his movement E5 or farther 'East'.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


A little clarification to help you all:
Shark 1 (E1-2) is at -25 ft depth.
Shark 2 (D3-4) is at -20 ft depth.

The three dimensional nature of the environment makes it difficult to avoid AoOs.  This isn’t clear from the map but the edges of the hole are worn away so that you can go diagonally past the corners.

The Guardian is in a threatened square from Shark 1.  He could dive down at an angle so that he ends up below Stump at -30 ft depth in E4.  This would provoke one AoO.  From there he could swim to E5 without risk if you wanted him to do so.

My apologies for not making these things more clear earlier in the combat.





[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the explanation. Guardian will do so. If this takes both his move and standard action, this will be all he is doing.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2011)

The Guardian dives deep to avoid the sharks but one, sensing movement in the bloody water, snaps sharp teeth at him ripping deeply past armor and tearing flesh.

Stump reaches back to the coracle and rips off a large chunk of dead goblin and shoves it at the shark's nose.  Ripping off a second chunk of shark-bait he shoves it towards Megan with a burst of bubbles as he tries to say something.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth/Air remaining
Megan                  17   0/16   dagger/staggered    -25 ft./23 rnds
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft./--
Shark 2                13    8     none/none           -20 ft./--
Ariel                  12  10/16   scimitar/off balance-20 ft./19 rnds
Guardian               17  9/19    cestus/none         -30 ft./21 rnds
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -20 ft./21 rnds
```

Round One - no combat, Ariel & Stump failed swim.
Round Two - Megan fails swim.
Round Three - Ariel fails swim
Round Four continuing - [/sblock]







*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there still a shark threatening Megan? If so, is there an equivalent of 5' step under water? On the other hand, if Megan moves forward with the boat (by succeeding on the STR check) does she provoke?


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


I haven't quite finished my post yet  so give me a few minutes and you'll have another option, I hope, as well as give you a better idea where everyone is positioned.  EDIT: All clear, except addition of new map.

Yes, Megan is threatened by both sharks.

Per RAW: *You may not take a 5-foot step using a form of movement for which you do not have a listed speed.*  So, unfortunately, no 5-ft step while swimming.

As I've posted (twice) before, you don't need to make a Str check to move the coracle now though I'm not sure what benefit you think you'll be getting by hanging onto it.  Regardless of what you are carrying along, movement out of a threatened square provokes an AoO.





[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan was going to move the boat forward to expose the shark bait, but that's no longer necessary.







Megan accepts the shark bait from Stump and shoves it to the other shark, hoping that with food in mouth, they'll leave her alone. If they do go away, she will swim as speedily towards the surface/exit as possible in her current condition.


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2011)

The first shark rips the goblin limb from Megan's hands and rolls away through the water with it.  The second shark grabs for the bait held by Stump but ends up chomping down on the leprechaun engulfing his arm and a large part of his torso in its toothy mouth.  Stump's eyes widen, bubbles stream out of his mouth and his limbs flail as the shark rolls away with him and swims away from the group in rapid zig-zags shaking Stump as he goes.

Megan sees her chance to surface and begins slowly swimming upwards as best she is able without blacking out.









*OOC:*


Shark 1 provokes AoO from Megan and Ariel and moves so that it is no longer threatening.  Shark 2 provokes AoO from Megan and Ariel also before it moves off the map (unless killed, of course).  I would post a revised map but I'm at work now and left my maps at home.  Sorry.  No one is currently threatened by sharks.





[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth/Air remaining
Megan                  17   0/16   dagger/staggered    -20 ft./21 rnds
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft./--
Shark 2                13    8     none/none           -20 ft./--
Ariel                  12  10/16   scimitar/off balance-20 ft./19 rnds
Guardian               17  9/19    cestus/none         -30 ft./21 rnds
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -20 ft./21 rnds
```

Round One - no combat, Ariel & Stump failed swim.
Round Two - Megan fails swim.
Round Three - Ariel fails swim
Round Four continuing - [/sblock]







*OOC:*


Ariel is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 2, 2011)

Megan sees Stump being dragged away but is helpless to help him. She slowly swims toward the surface, seeing the water color gets lighter...and lighter...


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]What about Spell-like abilities like Channel Energy and Fire Bolt?  Those require a concentration check?  BTW, while threatened by two sharks, no way I was going to risk two AoOs to still have to make a concentration check that will likely fail.  Sorry, no healing under those circumstances as Ariel has crappy AC right now.

So if I ignore VV's comments on the penalties for U/W fighting and follow GE's, Shark 2 is dead before hitting Stump, correct?

I really hate these encounters AFg made for 1st level characters.  Frakkin' 3feet water in one, drugged up thugs in another, now fighting underwater.[/sblock]Ariel takes advantage of the wounded shark needing to continually move forward and slashes its eye, the sharp scimitar biting deep enough to mortally wound the creature.

She continues her struggle to swim upwards to the surface and safety.
 
[sblock=Actions]AoO: On Shark 2; Scimitar (1d20+3=21, 1d6+1=3) + Critical Confirm (1d20+3=22, 1d6+1=6) = 9 damage
*Standard Action:* Double move
*Move Action:* Move upwards, 30ft? Swim (1d20+1=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 12 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 4/4 [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2011)

If not for the difficult conditions of fighting underwater Ariel would have gutted the shark and saved Stump.  As it is, the water blunts the force of her blow and she only succeeds in inflicting a serious, blinding wound on the creature.

As Ariel kicks upwards she is almost within fingertip reach of the mirror-like surface and her feet touch the sloping ground that leads up to the dry land of Vega island.

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


I know; I'm not fond of those encounters myself.  Underwater combat rules are not something I have much experience with and keeping everything in mind, like the combat modifiers that VV posted earlier (-2 to hit and half damage for slashing),  has been a struggle.  Those _are_, or at least should be, still in effect even though I forgot to count them against you last time.  With those rules Ariel's damage would be reduced to 5 points and the shark would still make off with Stump.

Also, a single move action will move you 1/4 of your speed; a full round action half of your speed so Ariel will rise to just 5 ft below the surface.  Next round Ariel will not need a Swim check and can slog her way to shore if she chooses.

Spell-like abilities are activated mentally and have no components to deal with.  My best guess (since I can't find a hard rule) is that they would not need concentration checks to use.

Still at work so still no new map.





[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition    Depth/Air remaining
Megan                  17   0/16   dagger/staggered    -20 ft./21 rnds
Shark 1                13    13    none/none           -25 ft./--
Shark 2                13    3     none/none           -20 ft./--
Ariel                  12  10/16   scimitar/none        -5 ft./18 rnds
Guardian               17  9/19    cestus/none         -30 ft./21 rnds
Stump                  14    18    none/none           -20 ft./21 rnds
```

Round One - no combat, Ariel & Stump failed swim.
Round Two - Megan fails swim.
Round Three - Ariel fails swim
Round Four continuing - [/sblock]







*OOC:*


The Guardian is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]Since the Shark is not dead, then can I use a Fire Bolt (1d20+4=21,  1d6+2=7) for my Standard Action instead?  Without the map, cannot tell if the shark is within 30ft yet or not.  She would swim diagonally upwards if that would put it in range to try and save Stump.[/Sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You could but the shark is swimming away from the group with its morsel  and is out of range before Ariel can act.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perrin, fyi, channel energy does NOT provoke.

Cleric - Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

With the immediate thread gone and unable to reach Stump in time, the Guardian tries to swim straight up.

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19 (currently 17), Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 18/19

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

With the sharks momentarily preoccupied Megan, the Guardian, and Ariel are able to swim to the surface.  Megan is clearly having difficulty but with assistance the three of you are able to stumble ashore wet and bloodied but alive.

The ruined walls come almost to the water line and you all figure that you've surfaced somewhere around the southeast corner of the island.  All is, at the moment, quiet and there is no sign of Knesh.









*OOC:*


In this case, survival is as good as victory.
800 xp (270 xp to each of you).


----------



## VVilhem (May 4, 2011)

Megan collapses on the sandy shore, coughing up blood from the endeavor she just endured.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

As soon as he is able to do so, the Guardian sits up at the beach trying to stop the bleeding.
"Ariel, if you have any healing left, I say we secure the boat and taking Knesh down. Stump gave his life for us. We should at least give him his revenge!"

[sblock=OOC]

AC: 19 (currently 17), Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 9/19

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm presuming you brought up treasure, gear & coracle and have it with you.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

Ariel climbs out of the water, the wet clothing hugging the shapely curves of her body and the chill air involuntarily hardening her ni... 

Unaware of this sight, her expression shows her sad disappointment that she could not save Stump from his fate.  But it must be Her Justice's will and she steals herself to focus instead on the next task at hand.

"I will deal with that presently, bring up the treasure and the rest of our belongings, if you please, and I will heal our injuries."

She draws on her goddess's divine energy and channels two waves of positive energy to radiate out and them.  She casts a healing spell as well to fix most of Megan's wounds from the shark.

The Aasimar cleric asks the Guardian, "Do you want more right now, or are you felling well enough?"

Once the belongings are on shore, she will unpack her gear and don her armor again. Getting ready to go she casts _Guidance_ and _Resistance _on everyone and suggests, "Lets make our way around to where the boat is and see if Knesh is still here or not.  Then we can work our way back to deal with him proper."

[sblock=Actions]Channel Energy (1d6=3)
Channel Energy (1d6=2)
CLW (1d8+2=10) Losing Shield of Faith
Cured Megan 15, Ariel 5, Guardian 5
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/4 (Doom, Bless, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## VVilhem (May 5, 2011)

"Thanks Ariel," says Megan as she stretches her healed muscle and cracks a few joints, "Yes, let's secure the boat and then deal with that double-crossing thug once and for all."


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2011)

The quiet scuff of a boot on stone attracts the group's attention.  "Guess I shoulda kept the sharks a little hungrier, eh?  Ha-har!"  The familiar voice and mocking laughter echoes between the ruined walls of Vega Isle and you see Knesh some distance away.  He plucks at a loose thread on his ragged cloak with one hand and you see a crossbow pointed in your direction in the other.  "And you brought me the treasure!  How kind."

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Megan                  17  15/16   dagger/none
Ariel                  19  15/16   scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  14/19   cestus/none
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Initiative!


----------



## VVilhem (May 5, 2011)

Megan drops her dagger and moves swiftly to a position where she can get a clear shot at the wretch (I18), pulling out her heavy crossbow as she does so. Aiming down the sight, she whispers, "Thank you for saving us the trouble of finding you."


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







VVilhem said:


> Megan drops her dagger and moves swiftly to a position where she can get a clear shot at the wretch (I18), pulling out her heavy crossbow as she does so. Aiming down the sight, she whispers, "Thank you for saving us the trouble of finding you."



Great rolls!  But... two problems.  1: It takes a full-round action to load a heavy crossbow; 2: Knesh is farther than 30 feet away from you preventing sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan will have enough speed to move to I15 so that Knesh is within 30 ft. Her crossbow is also preloaded.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I wasn't able to respond faster.
Ariel asked the Guardian if he needed more healing. The answer is yes. We cannot really use channel energy in combat anyway, as it also heals the enemies and he is down a 4th of his HP total and the others are neither full.
Are we all acting regular before Knesh  (full suit of our actions)?


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasn't able to respond faster.
> ...




WD, not your fault; I didn't give enough time between posts considering you are in another time zone.  If PM wants to do more healing previous to this point that's fine.  As for actions, actually I just asked for initiative but if you want to post your action _if you beat Knesh's initiative_ then you can.  If you don't beat Knesh's initiative it would be best to wait for Knesh to act.  There is no surprise round so when you do act you will get your full round of actions.

VVilhem, I'm still considering/consulting concerning your character action.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







VVilhem said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Megan will have enough speed to move to I15 so that Knesh is within 30 ft. Her crossbow is also preloaded.




Ok, talked with other judges.  The consensus is that you can't walk around with a loaded crossbow stowed.  I'll need a revised action for Megan.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

_OOC: Ran out of time.  I will try to update tomorrow.  I will heal again.  Also Ariel has a javelin in hand per previous post. _


----------



## VVilhem (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I feel that I must defend my position of this situation. I mean no offense and have posted my revised actions below if you deem my explanations inadequate:

1. Every DM is different. I get the feeling that details is very important to you. Differentiating between stating what you are holding in your hands vs. assuming you have your primary weapon in your hands (and it is loaded), which we never have to worry about with AFG, suddenly becomes essential. This style of play is absolutely fine with me, but I wish it had been made more clear when you took over. If we were on the same page to begin with, I would definitely have mentioned that Megan reloads and readies her crossbow, her signature weapon at the beginning of every combat thus far.

2. There is plenty of time after we got ashore and swam back to get the treasure/our belongings. Is it fair to assume that Megan can use a bit of that time to ready her crossbow?

If my plea does not change your mind, then Megan will move to H13 and draw her dogslicer. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

Surprised that Knesh had so easily found them, the Guardian readies his shield and takes a defensive stance for now.

[sblock=OOC]

move: ready shield
standard: Total defense


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: ?/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC]Not one to pass up an argument. 

Since we had a few minutes while waiting for Ariel to don armor, then Megan had plenty of time to load her crossbow.  I agree, slung over her shoulder (stowed) it is not loaded.  But if she had it in hand in preparation for moving out then it would naturally be loaded.

Without using mini-stats like I do, there is perhaps nothing clear to go on but the player's view of how they intended.  If VV thought Megan was moving out with it loaded, I think you should allow it.

By using the EnWorld dice roller, you know the posted intentions were made before results, so Megan thought the crossbow was ready to go. Since we advanced a bit quickly (with at least one dangling conversation hook) then perhaps some leeway should be granted. [/sblock]Since the Guardian requested, Ariel channels again another wave of positive energy. He is almost healed completely only a purplish scratch remaining, while all traces of Megan and her injuries are gone.

With the treacherous employer's appearance, Ariel is faster to react  than him, exclaiming, "Knave!  Your treachery shall be rewarded with JUSTICE!" The cleric moves forward pointing her finger at the beggar and a fire bolt of divine creation darts forward to hit Knesh squarely.

[sblock=Actions]Megan & Ariel at full HP, Guardian at 18/19HP
*Move Action:* To H-14
*Standard Action:* Hit Knesh (ff and tch AC) for 6 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 3/4 (Doom, Bless, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







VVilhem said:


> Megan drops her dagger and moves swiftly to a position where she can get a clear shot at the wretch (I18), pulling out her heavy crossbow as she does so. Aiming down the sight, she whispers, "Thank you for saving us the trouble of finding you."




The highlighted area is what I believe has me wondering. It all looks like you are still standing around where you came ashore. And didn't yet go looking for Knesh. 

And then their is the pulling out the crossbow. That means it is definitively not loaded.

The time between coming ashore and when you hear the boot scuff isn't posted but if Megan still had her dagger in her hand it wasn't to long after. 

There is no judge for this to give an official ruling. If it is ok with _everyone_ I would like to take that spot. Thus letting a third party not involved help out.

Don't wish to slow down the game just wish to be fair.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for everyone's input on this situation. The reason I posted the way I did (dropping dagger, pulling out crossbow) was because GE stated Megan had dagger in hand, whereas I had assumed, when Megan told her companions "Yes, let's secure the boat and then deal with that double-crossing thug once and for all",  that she had crossbow (loaded) in hand. Once GE had posted, I had to adjust to get Megan's range weapon ready. And if I had know that crossbow can't be stowed loaded (common sense in retrospect), I would have definitely said something as soon as GE posted with dagger in hand.

I, however, do not wish to slow down the final combat of this adventure and will accept GE's rulings. So instead of using the crossbow, how about I have Megan throw her dagger at Knesh from H13? Knesh is 20 ft away so Megan will take a penalty (-2 I think), but I think there is a good chance that she'll hit. Below is the dmg roll for the dagger.

EDIT: Almost forgot that STR applies to thrown weapons. So that'll be a total of 7 dmg including SA.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]There are a couple of issues here that I see:
First, carrying a loaded and stowed crossbow.  You've already conceded that probably wouldn't work well.  Issue resolved.

You also have to remember that this is a new game to me.  Yes, I read along but I've been reading as we went and frankly, didn't pick up or forgot that Megan has used her crossbow first in every combat.  The box I posted was just a paste from our previous combat so until I received more information I couldn't update it.  If your standard mode of operation is to walk around with your crossbow at the ready, I need to know that.  I have a lot of other things to concentrate on, so I feel it's your responsibility to say: 'Hey, this is what Megan normally does...' especially with a new DM.

I assumed a space of time before heading towards the boat where the characters prepared themselves.  Only Perrin mentioned preparations taken by his character but I assumed that all the characters did so.  I'm not such a stickler for such things, really.  If Megan's SOP is to have her crossbow at the ready then it's at the ready.  I'm certainly not going to hold you to what I posted in an outdated combat sblock.

So, next issue.  Altering character actions.
When I said that Megan was outside range for sneak attack you changed her position.  I don't know if you miscounted or if you forgot that ranged sneak attack has to be within 30 ft. or something else.  In general, it's bad form to change your action after you've stated it.  AFg didn't allow Perrin to change his action when it didn't work as expected earlier in this game and I don't think I should allow it either.  However, with all the other kerfluffle I'm willing to ignore that and go with the action that you intended to happen.

Finally, I'm a different person than AFg and so, obviously, I'm going to be a different DM.  I think it's self-evident that I'm going to do things differently; I'm not exactly sure what I was supposed to say when I picked this up to tell you all that.  I am always looking for ways to be better at the DMing thing so feel free to message me if you have some idea how to go about this.

So, where are we now?
Ariel has done healing as requested by the Guardian; everyone is combat ready (only sensible on an island with a hostile) which means Megan has crossbow in hand.  I'll stay with the intended action (and rolls) that VVilhem made for Megan.  I need to review other initiatives and actions and make a summary post.  Expect that a little later. 

My apologies for the length of this and my apologies if I've said anything above to offend.  That certainly isn't my intent.  I'm still working on this 'Communication' thing, too.   If you want to continue to discuss some (or all) of this I would prefer to do it in private messages or in the social group discussion thread rather than here in the game thread.[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


No offense taken GE. I played in a quite a few PBPs before but never had to take back an action, therefore I totally did not know that it's bad form to do so. Thanks again for taking over for AFG here's hoping to us finish this adventure in victory!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I personally interpreted the items in hand, that we were not yet able to move and getting somewhat surprised by Knesh before we were ready..
BTW, Cesti (yes, he wears two) work like spiked gauntlets. They are worn, not carried, so the others started with one hand free and only the Guardian with two empty hands.


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies for the delay.  A very busy weekend and then a borderline migraine has slowed me down a bit.  I hope to get posted up Monday in the AM.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2011)

Alerted by an unnatural sound the group whirls and is ready for action.  Seeing Knesh Megan hopes to get the jump on the double-crossing old adventurer but as she begins to move Knesh fires off his crossbow at the rogue and retreats a step.  Not distracted by Knesh's wild shot Megan moves into the range she _knows_ can be devastating and returns fire.  Her bolt strikes home with a solid thud and Knesh exhales in sudden stunned pain.

Ariel also advances and unleashes fiery divine justice upon Knesh.  The rogue takes some serious burns as Helina’s fires begin purging his evil in holy flame.

The Guardian positions his shield for greater defense and assesses where he’ll be most needed…

From round the corner shuffles a putrid shambling corpse.  It turns the jellied orbs of its eyes on Megan with an unholy stare.  ”Ughhnn…”

Knesh rips something from his robe and tosses it in front of him then quickly reloads his crossbow.  As the slip of cloth twirls towards the ground it lengthens and stretches until a second zombie stands between the group and Knesh.  The zombie tilts its head as if sensing something and ignoring Knesh it turns towards the group.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Knesh                  17  -16/?   handcrossbow/none
Megan                  17  16/16   crossbow/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & javelin/none      
Guardian               19  18/19   shield & cestus/none
Zombie                 12   12     none/staggered
```

Round One – characters move into range of ambush; Knesh readies action, moves, fails Stealth.
Round Two – Knesh’s readied shot goes off, characters act.  Zombie shuffles forward.
Round Three - Knesh drops zombie, reloads.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 9, 2011)

Instincts take over as Megan quickly sidesteps the zombie (drawing her dog slicer as she moves) to flank it with Ariel (ending move at H12). Lacking the skills to control her speed, however, Megan fails to execute a proper attack against her opponent. Cursing herself, the half elf suddenly wishes her friends will be bring up the rear sooner rather than later.









*OOC:*


Normally a dogslicer breaks on a natural 1. Good thing Stump made it MW for Megan back when he's still alive. I also forgot to include MW + flanking bonus in her atk, not that it will matter, but just fyi.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

[sblock=OOC Update for VVilhem]Hey VV (because GE & WD already know),

I returned to my office yesterday  only to be laid off. It looks like  the natural disaster has put the  writing on the wall in my little  office and they realize that the SALES  people cannot do their job.  So  they need to reduce costs by cutting the  senior engineer (keeping the  junior guy that has only been there 3  months).  No one every says  management is smart.  I would have waited a  few more months to ensure  the junior guy's at least could do the job  first.  Anyway, that's what I  get for skipping town under the threat of  nuclear disaster.

Not sure what that will mean for the future of  my gaming, but it has  definitely put a damper on my creativity for the  near term. I expect  that I will actually have less time for playing in  the longer term as I  no longer have my iPhone to keep up on things and  cannot spend as much  time in front of a computer at home as I could  working.

I am slowly catching up on my updates, but I will be a bit slower most likely.

-PM[/sblock]Ariel gapes at the beggar's nefarious deeds of bringing the undead to his aid.  She snarls, "By Helina, you deserve death." 

The cleric drops back and puts some space between herself and the Zombie, remarking to the Guardian, "Go ahead and step in here to deal with this creature."

She raises her arms above and a divine glow radiates forth with her goddess's blessing.  Having bolstered her companions, she draws her scimitar, "Megan, slice and step back so we can rotate our front line."

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: Drop Javelin (at H-14) & 5ft step to H-15
*Standard Action:* Cast Bless; +1 Attack & Saves vs. Fear.
*Move Action:* Draw Scimitar[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 2/4 (Doom, Burning Hands) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Knowing that blunt force will not be good against dead flesh, the Guardian draws his dagger as he moves in Ariel's former position and attacks.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to h14
free: draw dagger (during movement)
swift: activate arcane strike
standard: attack zombie with dagger (hits AC 17 (forgot bless) for 8 slashing damage (attack counts as a magic weapon)


AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 18/19

[/sblock]


----------



## VVilhem (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought undead have DR against slashing? Oh well dagger is both S and P.


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2011)

The far zombie begins to shuffle towards Megan but luckily, rubble from the ruined walls of Palazzo Vega prevent the zombie from doing more than just shambling forward.

The zombie between Megan and the Guardian seems momentarily confused by Megan’s quick action that put her behind it but the appearance of a new target in front of the zombie gets its undead eyes gleaming.  It swings its decomposing arm at the Guardian but the Guardian easily brushes the attack aside with his shield.

Knesh looks hurt at Ariel’s death sentence.  ”I _use_ the means at hand to achieve my goals, my dear.”  His face curls into a snarl, ”I certainly don’t _ally_ with monsters.  Where is dear old Stump, by the way?  Sneaking his treacherous way behind me?  Or did the sharks get a little taste o’ the fey?

Apparently finished with talking Knesh drops his crossbow, moves forward and draws a wickedly sharp little dagger and stabs at Megan.  The small blood cuts deep, maybe puncturing an organ, and seriously wounding Megan.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
[u]Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition[/u] 
Knesh                  17  -16/?   dagger/none
Megan                  17  06/16   dogslicer/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  18/19   shield & dagger/none
Zombie 1               12   04     none/staggered
Zombie 2               12   12     none/staggered
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 10, 2011)

Megan sinks her dogslicer into the zombie's back but before she can do any real damage pain blossoms from her lower back. She quickly steps closer to her allies (5-foot to I13), guarding herself with her weapon as she goes.









*OOC:*


1(BAB) + 4(DEX) + 1(MW) + 2(FLANK) + 1(BLESS) = 9















*OOC:*


Talk about crap damage. *sigh


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2011)

The zombie teeters then topples as Megan rips the dogslicer from its putrid flesh.  

[sblock=Combat]Sorry, no new map yet.  Zombie 1 is down and dead (again).

*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Knesh                  17  -16/?   dagger/none
Megan                  17  06/16   dogslicer/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  18/19   shield & dagger/none
[s]Zombie 1               12   00     none/dead[/s]
Zombie 2               12   12     none/staggered
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Ariel is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Oops, missed that Megan moved to flank last round. The map I used had us side by side.





Ariel winces as Megan gets surrounded and injured badly again.  However, she seizes the opportunity to use a spell against both of their foes.  

She moves forward and drops her scimitar to spread her fingers as a cone burning fire engulfs Knesh and the zombie beside him, scorching them both.

She exclaims, "Feel the fires of Her wrath! Repent or die, you cur!"

"Guardian, try to finish him off.  He looks badly wounded."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to H-13 & drop scimitar at H-13
*Standard Action:* Cast Burning Hands 8 dmg, DC14 Reflex Save for half
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Doom) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

The Guardian moves forward to take a slice on the other zombie with his dagger

[sblock=OOC]

move: to i12
swift: activate arcane strike
standard: attack zombie with dagger

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 18/19

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

Ariel's fire bathes the zombie in crackling fire and the smell of roasted flesh permeates the air.  Knesh agilely skips to one side and the fires nip harmlessly at his clothing.  He laughs.  "You'll have to do better than that, Sweet'ums!"

The zombie flails at the Guardian but the fires have apparently damaged it and the attack goes wide.  Knesh is much luckier and his sharp little blade finds an opening in the Guardian's armor and cuts a small but deep wound.

[sblock=Combat]*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Knesh                  17  -16/?   dagger/none
Megan                  17  06/16   dogslicer/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  15/19   shield & dagger/none
[s]Zombie 1               12   00     none/dead[/s]
Zombie 2               12   04     none/staggered
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 12, 2011)

Megan squeezes pass her friends and slices at Knesh. 

"Face it old man, this is over. Give up now so we don't have to kill you."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ariel is going to delay until after the Guardian attacks and makes room for her (5ft step forward if a foe goes down, or backwards if they are both still standing after his attack).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

The Guardian tries to attack both enemies at ones with a diagonal slash at the zombie and a straight blow at Knesh... missing both he steps back without letting his guard down.

[sblock=OOC]

swift: activate arcane strike
full: attack zombie with dagger and Knesh with the shield
free: 5ft step south

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 15/19

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel stoops and picks her scimitar back up.  Brandishing it with a look of determination she steps forward into the space the Guardian has made for her to reach the still alive Zombie. 

With a horizontal slash of the sharp weapon across the undead creature's exposed thigh, the cleric cuts it down.

She turns to Knesh, "Now you alone face us."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Pick up scimitar at H-13
*Free Action:* 5ft step to I-12
*Standard Action:* Kill Zombie with 5 damage[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 1/4 (Doom) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

With his zombie guardians dead and sporting an array of burns and other wounds Knesh seems less certain.  He hesitates then holds his arms wide in a gesture of surrender.  "I'm no fool, I know when I've been beaten.  Why were we fighting anyway?  Stump is gone, it seems, and I can finally have some peace."

*NOT* gone, Enemy Mine!
Plucked & chewed like a grape from the vine,
but alive and here in the flesh...

Stump has somehow survived the sharks and now stands by the island's edge water and blood pouring from him.  He glares at the Knesh and looks to Megan, Ariel and the Guardian.

"Fulfill your oath and kill Knesh!"

"You took an oath to this _creature_?"  Knesh's eyes harden and in a quick motion he turns his gesture of surrender into a slashing attack on Megan before stepping around to shield himself from Ariel with Megan's body.

[sblock=Combat]*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Knesh                  17  -20/?   dagger/none
Megan                  17  01/16   dogslicer/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  15/19   shield & dagger/none
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Megan is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 12, 2011)

With the last ounce of her strength, Megan moves to Knesh left and makes a sudden lounge at the man with her dogslicer, hoping her blow will be the last.


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

Knesh has clearly let his dismay at Stump's arrival distract him and Megan's (now at G11) attack cuts deeply into the rogue.  He clutches at the wound but keeps his feet though he sways and looks almost as wounded as Megan herself.

[sblock=Combat]*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character              AC    HP    InHand/Condition 
Knesh                  17  -26/?   dagger/none
Megan                  17  01/16   dogslicer/none
Ariel                  19  16/16   shield & scimitar/none      
Guardian               19  15/19   shield & dagger/none
```
[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Ariel is up!


----------



## VVilhem (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Argh, I forgot to indicate Megan's location again. Sorry GE!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will be maybe unable to post this weekend. In this case, TWF attacks with MW cestus and shield vs Knesh.


----------



## VVilhem (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


WD, do you want someone to roll for you?


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


VVilhem: based off your description I assumed G11.  If that's not what you meant feel free to let me know where you intended her to move.














*OOC:*


Walking Dad: Feel free to go ahead with the Guardian's action now! (I'd like to finish this sooner rather than later.


----------



## VVilhem (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


G11 is exactly where I want Megan to be. Thanks GE!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*









*OOC:*


Edit:  BTW Ariel delayed last round so it was the Guardian's turn before hers anyway.






Ariel doesn't rejoice at Stump's return yet since a fight practically won has now turned deadly again as Knesh almost mortally wounds Megan.  Sheathing her scimitar she steps closer to her injured companion.

Laying her hand on the half-elf she prays for divine healing to keep Megan from succumbing to the Beggar's dagger.

She calls encouragement to the others, "Stand strong, She wills us to be victorious."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Sheath scimitar
*Free Action:* 5ft step to H-11
*Standard Action:* Cast CLW on Megan, heal 6HP, losing Doom[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Scimitar

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 0/4 (none) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2011)

The Guardian leaves his dagger behind in favor for his enhanced cestus. Following Knesh...

[sblock=OOC]

free: let go dagger
swift: activate arcane strike
move: up, up,  upleft, left down-left -> no AoO
standard: attack with cestus (forgot the bless, he hits a 17)

AC: 19, Touch: 12, FF: 16
CMD: 16
Fort +3, Refl +4, Will +1

HP: 15/19

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2011)

Knesh crumples to the ground.

"It is done," says Stump oddly without rhyme for once.  The leprechaun's legs give out and he collapses heavily to the ground.  He sits there head bowed and silent.


----------



## VVilhem (May 13, 2011)

After thanking Arial for her healing and gathering her weapons, Megan turns to Stump, "And there you have it. May you live in peace once more."

To her companions, "When Knesh approached us yesterday morning, did you guys foresee that we'll be killing drug dealers and swimming with sharks? I am just glad that this whole thing is over and justice is met. Let's get the treasure and get out of here. I need a drink..."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

Ariel retrieves her weapons after sheathing her scimitar and makes sure the beggar is actually dead, feeling no need to take him prisoner.  The she ensures everyone is within range and she closes her eyes to channel a wave of healing energy over her wounded companions and Stump as well.  "Thanks be to Her.  Glad you are alive, Master Stump.  Good to know a shark cannot keep you down."

Answering Megan, "No, I cannot say that I expected drug dealers, goblin squids and sharks.  Most of all, I did not suspect our employer of treachery.  I hope this is not a normal thing while doing Her work around Venza.  Though I do feel wiser for the experience."

"Shall we gather up our belongings and anything else that Knesh had that he no longer requires?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 0/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 0/4 (none) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2011)

Knesh's sightless eyes reflect the blue of the sky.  He won't be double-crossing anyone again.

Stump remains slumped until he receives Ariel's healing wave then he raises his head.  He stares at Knesh's corpse a moment then turns to the group and doffs his hat.

Adventurers you are, brave and bold.
My debt is paid with fairy gold.
Take my advice: Give up this life,
take a husband or a wife.
No other happiness can compare
when you make the choice your life to share.

Goodbye.  So long.  I fare thee well.
I'm off to find a green-sward dell."

Having so spoken, Stump bows, replaces his hat on his head and makes his way towards the coracle leaving his treasure as agreed for the group.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's it!  Thank you all for your patience in wrapping this up.  I've enjoyed it and hope to get to play with you all again.  Treasure and experience wrap up detailed below.







[sblock=XP & GP distribution]
Beggar’s Belief 
XP & GP rewards

Game length: Jan 20. - May 14, 2011

Encounter One: CR 3; 800 xp; 202 xp each. (Jan 28; 9 days)
TBX: 63; TBG: 54
1,200 GP; Actual 942.03
MW Aklys (305 gp), MW chain shirt (250 gp), club x3, studded leather armor x3 (25 gp ea.), dagger x6 (2 gp ea.), Pesh x15 (20 gp ea.)

Encounter Two: CR 4; 1,200 xp; 300 xp each (Feb 16; 19 days)
TBX: 133; TBG: 114
1,700 GP; Actual 860
MW studded leather (small) (175 gp), potion of cure light wounds x4 (50 gp ea.), portable Alchemist’s Lab (75 gp), Alchemists Fire x 2 (20 gp ea.), Antitoxin (50 gp), Alchemical Grease x 3 (5 gp ea.), 7gp, club x2, studded leather x2 (25 gp ea.), dagger x4 (2 gp ea.), Pesh x2 (20 gp ea.), Formula book (200 gp)

Fester’s last appearance: Feb 26
TBX: 70; TBG: 60
[Fester’s total: XP: 768; GP: 953]

Encounter Three: CR 3; 800 xp; 270 xp each (Mar 13; 25 days)
TBX: 175; TBG: 150
1,200 GP; Actual 0

(April 5; 23 days)
TBX: 161; TBG: 138
Total: 1,304 – 2nd level!

Encounter Four: CR 3; 800 xp; 270 xp each (Date May 4; 29 days)
TBX: 319; TBG: 319
1,200 GP; Actual 0

Encounter Five: CR 4; 1,200 xp; 400 xp each (Date May 14; 10 days)
TBX: 110; TBG: 110
1,700 GP; Actual 2,278
Potion of cure light (50 gp), Wand of Hide from Undead 5 charges (75 gp), MW chain shirt (250 gp), MW dagger (302 gp), MW hand crossbow with 20 bolts (401 gp), Robe of Bones (1,200 gp; one of each patch), key to trap door.


Stump’s treasure; Actual 2,519.97
MW weapon upgrades x3
30 gems (300 gp total)
994gp 9sp 7cp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 5 charges (75 gp)
Key of Lock Jamming (400 gp)
Silversheen (250 gp)

Total Expected GP: 7,000
Actual Treasure: 7,000 gp

Fester’s share: 725 gp
Everyone else’s share: 2,091.67
*Total GP value earned each (including TBG): 2,838.67 gp*
Note: subtract the value of any items you take (including the MW component of your remade weapons) from this total.

Total Encounter XP: 4,800
Encounter XP per person: 1,442
*Total XP earned each (including TBX): 2,403 xp*

GMC: April 23 - May 14 (22 days): 1.54[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2011)

Ariel will keep the MWK on her Scimitar.  She wants the Wand of Cure Light Wounds and 2 CLW Potions.

2838.67-425= 2413.67gp


----------



## VVilhem (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Megan will also keep the MWK on her dogslicer and a potion of CLW.

2838.67 - 350 = 2488.67gp


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Guardian will also keep the MWK on his cestus and the last 2 potions of CLW.

2838.67 - 400 = 2438.67gp


----------

